# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  φοβος απορριψης αποτυχιας κοινωνικη φοβια φοβος καθηλωτικος

## ironman

απο που να αρχισω και που να τελειωσω με ολα αυτα βασικα πιστευω οτι φοβους για το αβεβαιο μελλον για τα οικονομικα για τον θανατο μπορει να εχουμε λιγο πολυ ολοι οι ανθρωποι εμενα καποιοι φοβοι με καθηλωνουν δεν μου επιτρεπουν να δρασω οπως θα μπορουσε να δρασει ο μεσος ανθρωπος με αποτελεσμα να αποσυρομαι πολλες φορες απο την κατασταση που με ενοχλει..πχ δεν νοιωθω ανετα ευκολα σε μια παρεα ανθρωπων που δεν ξερω και φοβαμαι οτι θα γινω αντιπαθητικος επειδη ο φοβος μου με ψιλονεκρωνει δεν λεω οτιδεν εχω φιλους εχω καποια φιλαρακια και δεν με πιανει κρυος υδρωτας κιολας αλλα νοιωθω αβολα.φοβαμαι τις αλλαγες και τις νεες καταστασεις το αγνωστο με φοβιζει πολυ φοβαμαι να κανω μια σχεση σοβαρη γιατι δεν θα μπορω να ανταπεξελθω σωστα με αποτελεσμα να απορριφθω και να νοιωσω μετα απαισια γενικα φοβαμαι να αποτυγχανω στη ζωη μου για να μην μου κολησουν την ταμπελα του αποτυχημενου γενικα οσο μπορω να το κανω φραγκοδιφραγκα ολες αυτες οι καταστασεις εχουν να κανουν με τριτους δηλαδη φοβαμαι την απορριψη και την αποτυχια εχει να κανει με το πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι θα ηθελα να αισθανομαι ανετα με τον εαυτο μου να αποκτησω μια αυτοπεποιθεση αλφα οσο ειναι εφικτη αυτη και να μην φοβαμαι τοσο τι μπορω να κανω υπαρχει καποιος οδηγος καποια βηματα που θα με οδηγηουν σιγα σιγα σε αυτο το μονοπατι?θελω να ειμαι καλα με τον εαυτο μου και οταν λεω να ειμαι καλα δεν λεω να κατσω και να αποδεχτω την κατασταση γιατι μονο προβληματα θα μου δημιουργει αυτη η κατασταση θελω να παλεψω για κατι καλυτερο να μην με ενοχλει η αποτυχια να μην την παιρνω σοβαρα να μην φοβαμαι να δρασω να μην αποσυρομαι να εχω γραμμενο τον καθε τριτο στα παλια μου τα παπουτσια να εχω αυτοπεποιηση τι μπορω να κανω?θελω να αντικαταστησω τις αρνητικες με θετικες σκψεις για εμενα

----------


## jock77

ironman, περισσότερο για ανασφάλεια μου κάνει όλο αυτό παρά φόβος. Αν το αποδεχθείς σαν ανασφάλεια δεν θα το φοβάσαι και τόσο. Πρέπει λίγο να τα αξιολογήσεις λίγο διαφορετικά τα πράγματα και να το σκεφτείς λίγο διαφορετικά.
Οτι σκεπτόμαστε είμαστε.. 
Σου είναι τόσο δύσκολο να σταματήσεις να σε ενδιαφέρει τι πιστεύουν οι άλλοι για σένα? γιατί χρειάζεσαι την επιβεβαίωση και την αναγνώριση απο τους άλλους? οι πιο ευτυχισμένοι και ψυχικά ήρεμοι άνθρωποι είναι αυτοί που τους γράφουν όλους στα @@@ τους. Σου μοιάζει ακατόρθωτω να πείς ένα "χέστηκα" και να το ενοείς?
Να ζήσεις για πάρτυ σου με τις επιλογές σου με τα πλην και τα συν σου..με οτι εισαι εσυ..για σενα.. για την παρτυ σου.. 
Μήπως να έδινες στον εαυτό σου την ευκαιρία να γίνει λιγο πιο απελευθερωμένος? να την δει και λιγο χίπικα την ζωή ας το πούμε.. 
Μήπως δίνεις υπερβολική σημασία στα στερεότυπα της κοινωνίας? και προσπαθείς να λειτουργήσεις περισσότερο σαν ρομπότ παρά σαν τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό?
Ποιος άνθρωπος δεν αποτυγχάνει? ποιος άνθρωπος δεν κολώνει? ποιος άνθρωπος δεν έχει ανασφάλειες?.. όλα στηνανθρώπινη φύση είναι και στην ζωή. Μηπως προσπαθείς υπερβολικά να διαφέρεις απο αυτο που στην ουσία είναι φυσιολογικό?
Όταν αγαπήσουμε τον εαυτό μας με τα καλά και τα στραβά του τότε η ζωή μας πραγματικά γίνεται πιο εύκολη..και αν κάτι στραβό μας μας χαλάει τόσο απλά το αλλάζουμε. Δεν είναι βέβαια εύκολο αλλά δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο. 
Έχουμε πίσει τους εαυτού μας στα ΔΕΝ και τα ΜΗ και τα ΑΝ και τα ΜΗΠΩΣ και τα ΑΜΑΝ και και...
Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά να "ξεκολήσουμε".. και αν δεν ξέρουμε τον τρόπο πρέπει να τον ανακαλύψουμε και όλη μας η προσπάθεια πρέπει να πάει εκεί και όχι να επιμένει σε όλα αυτα που προανέφερα. 
Δυστυχώς κάποιοι απο εμάς πρέπει να το προσπαθήσουμε για να το καταφέρουμε και ευτυχώςγια κάποιους άλλους τους βγαίνει εύκολα..
Ομως όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουμε τα ίδια ένστικτα τις ίδιες ανασφάλειες τις ίδιες φοβίες τα ίδια εμπόδια..απλά κάποιοι τα διαχειρίζονται με ευκολία και κάποιοι με προσπάθεια. 
Σε κάποιους η αυτοπεποίθηση είναι έμφυτη και κάποιοι πρέπει να προσπαθήσουν για να την αποκτήσουν.. Όλοι μας έχουμε αυτοπεποίθηση. Αρκεί να την ανακαλύψουμε.. μέσα απο αλλαγή στον τρόπο σκέψης, ίσως και ζωής.

----------


## ironman

αυτο ακριβως φιλε μου αυτο...οι σκεψεις μου αυτες φταινε για ολα οτι πρεπει να ειμαι πολυ καλος για να ειμαι αρεστος οτι πρεπει παντα να φαινομαι καλος να μην κακοκαρδισω κανεναν να μην διαπληκτιστω ποτε με κανεναν και του χαλασω την διαθεση και με μισησει πολυ σημασια στους τριτους και οχι στον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο πως να ευχαριστησω εμενα τα παντα ολα για τους αλλους τι θα πουν οι αλλοι αν χωρησω πως θα αντιμετωπιουν οι αλλοι την νεα μου σχεση τι θα πουν οι αλλοι για την δουλεια μου και οσο σκεφτομαι τους αλλους για το τι θα πουν και τι θα κανουν τοσο εγω δεν προχωραω τοο δεν ζηταω περισσοτερα απο τον εαυτο μου ολα αυτα ομως λογικα συμβαινουν γιατι δεν πιστευω στον εαυτο μου δηλαδη δεν εχω αυτοπεποιθηση και φοβαμαι τους αλλους οι σκεψεις λοιπον και πως αλλαζουν αυτες

----------


## jock77

ειδες πόσα "πρέπει" έβαλες στην συζήτηση.. ?
μήπως απο εκεί να ξεκινήσεις? να αρχίσεις να κόβεις ένα ένα όλα αυτα τα πρέπει??

----------


## ironman

αυτο θελω εναν στρατηγικο τροπο να αλλαξω τα στραβα μου και τις σκεψεις μου ωστε να ζω καλυτερα για εμενα βημα βημα. οπως ειπες δεν ειναι και τοσο ευκολο για καποιους

----------


## jock77

ναι το ξέρω.. εχεις ζητησει βοηθεια απο ψυχολόγο?

----------


## ironman

φιλε οχι δεν υπαρχει εδω ψυχολογος και νομιζω και ο ψυχολογος ενας ανθρωπος ειναι δεν θα κανει την διαφορα ασε που τα οικονομικα αυτη την στιγμη δεν ειναι καλα μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα εσυ εχεις παει ποτε σε ψυχολογο σε βοηθησε καθολου?

----------


## jock77

Όπως είπες θέλεις ένα στρατηγικό τρόπο.. ο ψυχολόγος ίσως είναι ο μόνος που θα μπορέσει να σε αξιολογήσει σαν άνθρωπο και να σου υποδείξει τον καλύτερο τρόπο για σένα. Καθώς ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός και έχει τα δικά του κουμπιά. 
Αυτό που θα δουλέψει σε μένα δεν θα δουλέψει σε σένα και αντίστροφα..
Ο καλός ψυχολόγος ξέρει πως να σε επιρέάσει και να στα περάσει.. 
Αν έχεις ασφάλεια μπορείς να πάς σε κρατικό ψυχολόγο και δεν θα πληρώσεις τίποτα. Δεν χρειάζεται να πάς σε ιδιώτη. 
Αν δεν υπάρχει ούτε αυτό στο μέρος σου μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις μέσω ίντερνετ αν μπορέσεις να διαθέσεις 20 ευρώ την εβδομάδα. 
Δυστυχώς μαγικό ραβδάκι δεν υπάρχει.. πρέπει να βάλουμε προτεραιότητες. Και νομίζω η μεγαλύτερη προτεραιότητα στην ζωή μας είναι να είμαστε εμείς πάνω απο όλα καλά. 
Οπότε πρέπει να επενδύουμε σε αυτό με τον έναν ή άλλο τρόπο..άλλοι πέρνουν δανικά για να φτιάξουν το αμάξι τους και άλλοι την ψυχολογία τους. Εχει πολλές δυσκολίες και εμπόδια η ζωή αλλά όταν βάλουμε κάτι στόχο και πισμόσουμε είναι σίγουρο οτι θα το καταφέρουμε. 
Η προσπαθούμε ή δεν προσπαθούμε καθόλου. Τουλάχιστον όταν προσπαθήσουμε έχουμε πιθανότητες μεγάλες να τα καταφέρουμε ενώ αν δεν προσπαθήσουμε δεν έχουμε καμία.
Ναι εμένα ο τελευταίος ψυχολόγος μου με έχει βοηθήσει τρομερά.. (αν και έπρεπε να αλλάξω μερικούς μέχρι να τον πετύχω).
Και παρεπιπτόντος.. είμαι φίλη και όχι φίλος  :Wink:  
Προσπάθησε πάντως να μην απελπίζεσαι.. μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις αρκεί να το θές πολύ!!

----------


## ironman

δεν ειμαι ανθρωπος που απορριπτω τιποτα φιλη μου αλλα αυτη την στιγμη τα οικονομικα ειναι δυσκολουτσικα ισως μετα το καλοκαιρι αν πιασουμε κανα φραγκακι κατι να κανουμε εσενα 20 ευρω σου παιρνει την επισκεψη και για ποσο αν επιτρεπεται ποσο χρονικο διαστημα..βασικα εγω ειμαι και συγχισμενος δεν ξερω απο που να αρχισω και πως να τελειωσω εσυ εχεις κανει πολλες συνεδριες μαζι του?

----------


## jock77

Μην πιέζεσαι.. όποτε είσαι έτοιμος. Απλά βάλτο στόχο.
Μέχρι τότε δουλέψέ το και λίγο μόνο σου όσο μπορείς.. Νομίζω μια πιο εύκολη και καλή αρχή είναι να ξεκινήσεις να νοιάζεσαι λιγότερο για το τί πιστεύουν οι άλλοι. Να αρχίσεις να αντικαθιστάς ένα ένα πρέπει με το "χέστηκα" ή "στα @@@ μου".. Όποτε το μυαλό σου πάει στο πρέπει εσύ σκέψου το "στα @@@ μου έστω και αν δεν το κανεις η δεν το ενοείς. Αν το κάνεις συχνά αυτό πιστεύω οτι σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσεις και να το υιοθετέις και όταν τύχει κάποια φορά να το πείς και να το ενοείς θα είναι ένα άλμα στην προσπάθειά σου.
Εγω δινω περισσότερα απο 20 δυστυχως ..αλλά ξέρω κάποιους απο το ίντερνετ που κανουν μέσω skype με 20. 
Και εγω ανεργη ειμαι εδω και αρκετο καιρό..οικονομικα πιο χαλια δεν γινεται..αλλα υπάρχε ένας άνθρωπος στην ζωή μου που ευτυχώς μου δίνει για αυτό το σκοπό και εύχομαι να μπορέσω να ξαναπιάσω δουλειά και να του τα επιστρέψω στο 10πλασιο!!
Το χρονικό διάστημα στον καθε ένα είναι διαφορετικό αλλά αν υπολογίσουμε οτι η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι συνήθως μια φορά την εβδομάδα θα χρειαστείς τουλάχιστον ένα 3μηνο για να καταλάβεις αν βλέπεις βελτίωση.

----------


## ironman

πολυ χαιρομαι για εσενα το ευχομαι. για την ωρα θα ηθελα να ξεκινησω ενα ημερολογιο προσωπικης αυτοβελτιωσης δεν ξερω αν ο ταρχιδισμος ειναι η λυση σε ολα χαχαχ να σου πω την αληθεια επειδη μπορει αυτο να βγηκε λαθος μην νομιζεις οτι στην ζωη μου προσπαθουσα να τα εχω καλα με ολους αντιθετως γραμμενους τους ειχα αλλα με λαθος τροπο με τον τροπο της απαξιωσης και ετσι με αυτο τον τροπο δεν κοινονικοποιηθηκα σωστα αλλα βλεπωντας απο αλλη βαση αυτο δειχνει οτι τους εδωσα μεγαλη αξια ισως απεφευγα πολλους οχι γιατι δεν ηταν αξιοι για εμενα αλλα εγω για αυτους

----------


## jock77

ημερολογιο προσωπικής αυτοβελτίωσης λοιπόν! μια χαρά μου ακούγεται!!!
Το καλο σε ολη την υποθεση ειναι οτι σε ολα τα μυνηματα σου εχεις τρομερη αυτογνωσια. Ξερεις τι εχεις κανει λαθος, που υπερβαλεις, οτι αδικεις τον εαυτο σου, τι εχει αλλαξει τι θες να αλλαξει κτλ κτλ.. 
Αυτο ειναι πολυ σημαντικό. Έχεις τις απαντήσεις απλά πρέπει να βρείς τον τρόπο που θα ειναι αποτελεσματικός για ασένα να σε ξεμπλοκαρει.
Γιατι βασικα μπλοκαρισμένος είσαι και όχι τόσο "κολλημένος" όσο νόμιζα. 
Βέβαια καμιά φορά είναι πιο δύσκολο οταν το προσπαθούμε μόνοι μας..θέλουμε και κάποιον να μας σπρώξει..
Ομως οσο και να μας σπρωχνει καποιος αν εμεις εχουμε γατζωθει στον τοιχο και δεν προχωράμε προς την πορτα να αναιβουμε τα σκαλιά.. πάει χαμένο και το σπρώξιμο.
Δουλειά με τον εαυτό μας λοιπόν και αν μπορέσει να βρεθεί και στην πορία κάποιος άνθρωπος ψυχολόγος ή οτι δουλέψει καλύτερα σε σενα να σε βοηθήσει να ξεμπλοκάρεις ευκολότερα, καλοδεχούμενος να είναι και να το εκμεταλλευτείς σωστά.
Εγώ ήμουν πολύ "σταρχιδίστρια" όλη μου την ζωή.. αλλά με τον εαυτό μου ήμουν τελειομανής. Όμως ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν με ένοιαζε τι λέει ο κόσμος τι νομίζει ο άλλος και και.. Ειμαι και λιγο εκκεντρικό άτομο οπότε στην ουσία μαρεσε να βαζω τον κοσμο σε αμφιβολιες για μενα και να νομιζει οτι θελει και να παιζω με ολο αυτο.
Ομως για καποιο λογο το χασα αυτο στην πορία και ξαφνηκά γυρισε τούμπα και έχασα την μπαλα. Μετρούσα την κάθε κουβένα, την κάθε γνώμη, την κάθε φήμη, σχόλιο κτλ κτλ.. άρχισα να έχω ανασφάλειες και να φοβάμαι το αύριο όταν μεχρι πριν λίγο καιρό με ένοιαζε μόνο το σήμερα..και το ζούσα σαν να ειναι το τελευταίο.
Και να σου και οι κρίσεις πανικού και πάρε και μια αγοραφοβία και μια κατάθληψη.. και χέσε μέσα. 
Τέτοια κατηφόρα ούτε στον εχθρό μου. Εγω δεν έπιασα απλά πάτο αλλά όταν έπιασα πάτο έσκαψα και πήγα ακόμη πιο πάτο. 
Ε αν επανήλθα εγώ μετά απο τέτοια νίλα .. είμαι βέβαιη οτι μπορεί νατο καταφέρει ο οποιοσδήποτε..πόσο μάλλον εσύ. 
Γι αυτο μην μασάς.. αγάπησε τον εαυτό σου και δώσε του την ευκαιρία να ξεμπλοκάρει επιτέλους για να βγει να κατακτήσει οτι του στερει ολο αυτο απο την ζωη του <3

----------


## ironman

πρεπει να κανω φοκους τα πραγματα ειναι απλα αλλα δυσκολα σαν την ζωη σιγουρα χρειαζομαι μεγαλυτερη κοινονικοποιηση ειμαι εσωστρεφες ατομο η φαση ειναι πως πολλοι πιστευουν και για μενα οτι ειμαι ενας αδιαφορος σταρχιδιστης η αληθεια ειναι ομως οτι δεν ειμαι κοινωνικοποιημενος ιδιατερα οτι σκεφτομαι πολυ αρνητικα την εκβαση του καθε τι εχω αποκλεισει σχεδον το θετικο απο την ζωη μου βεβαια αυτο ωφειλεται και σε αλλες παραμετρους οπως τα εργασιακα τα οικονομικα και κυριως τα αισθηματικα απο την μερα που χωρησα πραγματικα ενοιωσα τερμα απαιιοδοξος ομως τα προβληματα μου υπηρχαν εκει ηταν αλλα κρυμμενα οχι λυμενα δεν παει ομως και τιποτα απο αυτα καλα ωστε να κουμπωσει λιγο η ψυχολογια...βεβαια ειμαι και ανασφαλης σιγουρα 50 θετικα να μου πουν εγω θα εστιασω στο ενα και μοναδικο αρνητικο καποιοι μου λενε οτι σκεφτομαι πολυ και δεν χρειαζεται να βασανιζω τοσο το μυαλο μου να παιρνω τα παντα οπως ερχονται αλλα δεν εχω στομαχι ειμαι πολυ ευαισθητος σαν ανθρωπος επηρρεαζομαι ευκολα απο γνωμες αλλων ασχετα αν παλι πολλοι απο τον περιγυρι μου με θεωρουν ισχυρωγνωμωνα δεν με ξερουν καθολου καλα χαχαχα αυτα ολα ειναι το καμουφλαζ της υπερευαισθησιας μου ειμαι περιεργη υποθεση και μπερδεμενη πιστευω τα εχω κανει κουβαρι χρειαζεται να μαθω να τολμαω και να μην κολωνω τοσο χρειαζεται να μην με απονεκρωνει ο φοβος μου γιατι υπαρχει και φοβος σε ολο αυτο τελικα

----------


## jock77

Σίγουρα φίλε μου όλα αυτά κάπου οφείλονται.. πάντα το κάθε τι έχει την αιτία του.
Όλα είναι θέμα διαχείρισης. Τίποτα λιγότερο τίποτα περισσότερο.
Άλλοι αυτή την διαχείριση την έχουν υποσεινήδητα και κάποιοι άλλοι πρέπει να την κάνουν συνειδητά.
Όπως σου είπα "είμαστε οτι σκεπτόμαστε".. αν σκεπτόμαστε αρνητικά θα είμαστε ατρνητικοί, αν σκεπτόμαστε με φόβο θα είμαστε φοβισμένοι, αν σκεπτόμαστε ευχάριστα θα είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι κτλ κτλ.
Το μυαλό είναι ένα πολύ πολύπλοκο εργαλείο.. μπορεί να γίνει η σωτηρία μας μπορεί να γίνει και η καταστροφή μας.
Αυτό μας ξεχωρίζει τόσο απο όλα τα πλάσματα του σύμπαντος όσο και απο τους υπόλοιπους ανθρώπους..
Το μυαλό έχει τεράστια δύναμη .. κάποιοι ξεχνάμε πόση δύναμη έχει και αντί να την χρησιμοποιησουμε υπερ μας την χρησιμοποιούμε κατά μας. Και όλο αυτό γιατί συνήθως του πάμε κόντρα ..............

----------


## απελπισμένη 22

> Μην πιέζεσαι.. όποτε είσαι έτοιμος. Απλά βάλτο στόχο.
> Μέχρι τότε δουλέψέ το και λίγο μόνο σου όσο μπορείς.. Νομίζω μια πιο εύκολη και καλή αρχή είναι να ξεκινήσεις να νοιάζεσαι λιγότερο για το τί πιστεύουν οι άλλοι. Να αρχίσεις να αντικαθιστάς ένα ένα πρέπει με το "χέστηκα" ή "στα @@@ μου".. Όποτε το μυαλό σου πάει στο πρέπει εσύ σκέψου το "στα @@@ μου έστω και αν δεν το κανεις η δεν το ενοείς. Αν το κάνεις συχνά αυτό πιστεύω οτι σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσεις και να το υιοθετέις και όταν τύχει κάποια φορά να το πείς και να το ενοείς θα είναι ένα άλμα στην προσπάθειά σου.
> Εγω δινω περισσότερα απο 20 δυστυχως ..αλλά ξέρω κάποιους απο το ίντερνετ που κανουν μέσω skype με 20. 
> Και εγω ανεργη ειμαι εδω και αρκετο καιρό..οικονομικα πιο χαλια δεν γινεται..αλλα υπάρχε ένας άνθρωπος στην ζωή μου που ευτυχώς μου δίνει για αυτό το σκοπό και εύχομαι να μπορέσω να ξαναπιάσω δουλειά και να του τα επιστρέψω στο 10πλασιο!!
> Το χρονικό διάστημα στον καθε ένα είναι διαφορετικό αλλά αν υπολογίσουμε οτι η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι συνήθως μια φορά την εβδομάδα θα χρειαστείς τουλάχιστον ένα 3μηνο για να καταλάβεις αν βλέπεις βελτίωση.


Jock77 να τρομάξω τώρα? Έχω ήδη συμπληρώσει 5 μήνες με συνεδρίες και η βελτίωση μου είναι μικρή σύμφωνα με αυτό που έχω στο μυαλό μου. Έτσι όπως πάω φαντάζομαι ότι θα μου πάρει 4-5 Χρόνια Μέχρι να σταθώ λίγο στα ποδια μου και να πιστέψω ότι μπορώ να τα καταφέρω. Να αγχωθω?

----------


## ironman

θελει σαφως θετικη σκεψη αλλα προσεξε μια παγιδα οταν ειμαι αισιοδοξος οτι κατι θα παει πχ καλα βολευομαι σε αυτη την αισιοδοξια και δεν κανω κατι φουλ επαναπαυση και εφυσιχασμος αυη ειναι μεγαλη παγιδα τωρα πχ που νοιωθω χαλια εχουν βαρεσει κοκκινο οι συναγερμοι και θελω να λυσω τα προβληματα μου το θεμα ειναι να συνεχισω την αυτοβελτιωση και να μην εφυσιχαστω μπορει να φαινονται περιεργα αυτα αλλα ετσι ειναι σε εμενα

----------


## jock77

> Jock77 να τρομάξω τώρα? Έχω ήδη συμπληρώσει 5 μήνες με συνεδρίες και η βελτίωση μου είναι μικρή σύμφωνα με αυτό που έχω στο μυαλό μου. Έτσι όπως πάω φαντάζομαι ότι θα μου πάρει 4-5 Χρόνια Μέχρι να σταθώ λίγο στα ποδια μου και να πιστέψω ότι μπορώ να τα καταφέρω. Να αγχωθω?


Οχι βέβαια, γιατί να αγχωθείς? Κάθε άνθρωπος έχει διαφορετικά "προβλήματα" να "λύσει" με τον εαυτό του. Κάθε άνθρωπος έχει διαφορετικό παρελθόν, διαφορετικό τρόπο ζωής, διαφορετικές επιλογές, διαφορετικούς στόχους, διαφορετικές "παθήσεις" κτλ κτλ.
Εδω πέρα αν κάτι πρέπει να πέρνουμε παράδειγμα ο ένας απο τον άλλον είναι η ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ. Έστω και αν σε κάποιους είναι περισσότερη και σε κάποιους λιγότερη. Δεν πρέπει να πέρνουμε παράδειγμα ούτε τι φάρμακα πέρνει ο κάθε ένας, ούτε τι συμπληρώματα, ούτε πόσο χρόνο δούλεψε η δεν δούλεψε η θεραπεία του κ.ο.κ
Εγώ με τα όσα έχω περάσει με τους ιατρούς έχω καταλάβει οτι μου χρειάζεται ένα τρίμηνο για να καταλάβω αν πχ μου κάνει ο ιατρός αυτός ή όχι ή η κάθε θεραπεία ή οτιδήποτε.. βάση όμως σε αυτά που αντιμετοπίζω εγώ που σίγουρα διαφέρουν απο τον κάθε ένα. 
Απο τα λεγόμενα του φίλου μας και αυτά που αντιμετοπίζει πιθανολογώ οτι εφόσον δεν έχει κάνει ξανά ψυχοθεραπεία οτι ένα τρίμηνο με εβδομαδιαία συνεπή ψυχοθεραπεία θα μπορεί να αξιολογήσει αν βλέπει την παραμικρή αλλαγή προς το καλύτερο για τον εαυτό του.
Η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν σταματάει σε κανέναν σε λίγους μήνες.. θέλει πολύ καιρό..ακόμη και αν νιώσουμε οτι είμαστε πολύ καλύτερα.. μετά πρέπει για αρκετό διάστημα να συνεχίζουμε την "συντηρητική" θεραπεία πλέον. 
Όπως είπες έχεις συμπληρώσει 5 μήνες και έχεις μικρή βελτίωση.. η ουσία είναι οτι έχεις βελτίωση!! μπορεί εσύ να έχεις βάλει τον πύχη πιο ψηλά αλλά στην προσπάθεια μας πρέπει να αναγνωρίζουμε ακόμη και το λίγο. Αυτό που πρέπει να μας ανυσηχεί είναι το καθόλου.

----------


## jock77

> θελει σαφως θετικη σκεψη αλλα προσεξε μια παγιδα οταν ειμαι αισιοδοξος οτι κατι θα παει πχ καλα βολευομαι σε αυτη την αισιοδοξια και δεν κανω κατι φουλ επαναπαυση και εφυσιχασμος αυη ειναι μεγαλη παγιδα τωρα πχ που νοιωθω χαλια εχουν βαρεσει κοκκινο οι συναγερμοι και θελω να λυσω τα προβληματα μου το θεμα ειναι να συνεχισω την αυτοβελτιωση και να μην εφυσιχαστω μπορει να φαινονται περιεργα αυτα αλλα ετσι ειναι σε εμενα


περίεργο δεν είναι αλλά είναι σημαντικό που το αντιλαμβάνεσαι. Αναγνωρίζεις ακόμη και τις παγίδες. Αυτό είναι μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα στην προσπάθειά σου!!!Όπως είπες καταλαβαίνεις οτι πχ όταν είσαι αισιόδοξος επαναπάυεσαι και δεν κάνεις κάτι.. και περιμένεις να βαρέσει κόκκινο για να κάνεις κάτι. Οι περισσότεροι είμαστε έτσι αλλά πολλοί δεν το καταλαβαίνουμε. Εσύ τουλάχιστον το καταλαβαίνεις και έχεις την δυνατότητα να το αλλάξεις!!! Πιάσε λοιπόν αυτή την ευκαιρία να κάνεις τώρα την αρχή και να προσπαθήσεις να το αλλάξεις. Διαφορετικά θα μείνεις στο ίδιο.. στο ενα βημα μπρος και δεκα πίσω!!

----------


## ironman

παντως ειναι περιεργα τα παντα ομολογω εγω χωρησα με την φιλη μου που ηταν και σε εισαγωγικα ο ψυχοθεραπευτης μου που οτι και να γινοταν θα μου λεγε δυο κουβεντες και θα μου επαιρνε την ενταση ισως τα βλεπω και ολα ποιο μαυρα λογω χωρισμου καλα οχι ισως ειναι σιγουρακι αυτο η προκληση ειναι να μπορω να σταθω μονος μου και να ειμαι αυτονομος να μην με τρομαζει τιποτα η να με τρομαζουν αυτα που πρεπει οχι αυτα που δεν πρεπει και να αγαπησω τον εαυτο μου ειναι επισης σημαντικο να μπορω να ειμαι χαρουμενος με απλα πραγματακια και να μην εχω την αισθηση οτι μου λειπουν τα παντα

----------


## jock77

Καλημέρα ironman,
για να τα καταφέρεις όλα αυτά πρέπει να καταφέρεις να εισαι ανοιχτός να δεχθείς τις αλλαγές και ιδιαίτερα να αλλάξεις τον εαυτό σου.
Πάρε παράδειγμα πόσος κόσμος νιώθει έτσι και για να το αντιμετοπίσουν πάνε ένα ταξίδι στην ινδία, στο περού.. και γυρνάνε άλλοι άνθρωποι. Πιο ισορροπιμένοι, πιο ήρεμοι, πιο καλά με τον εαυτό τους, με την κοινωνία..βλέπουν τον κόσμο και τον εαυτό τους πλέον διαφορετικά.. Βιοματικά ταξίδια ή ταξίδια αυτογνωσίας και πνευματικής διόρασης τα λένε..
Βάζουν τον εαυτό τους να ζήσει μακριά απο την τεχνολογία, τα πλούτη, το στρές, τις θρησκευτικές επιρροές, την στερεότυπη κοινωνία κ.ο.κ και ανοίγουν τον εαυτό τους στον διαλογισμό, στις επιρροές μιας διαφορετικής νοοτροπίας, στις δυσκολίες να έρθουν αντιμέτωποι με συνθήκες και καταστάσεις που τους οδηγούν να δίνουν διαφορετικό νόημα στην ζωή και τις αξίες της..

Κάποιοι δεν χρειάζονται να πάνε τόσο μακρυά και τους αρκεί να ζήσουν για λίγο σε ένα χωριό και να ασχοληθούν σε μια φάρμα και στα χωράφια και στην φύση, κάποιοι τους αρκεί να πάνε σε μερικά βιοματικά σεμινάρια, κάποιοι να ενταχθούν σε κάποιες ομάδες αυτοβοήθειας κ.ο.κ

Όμως σε κάθε μια απο αυτές τις επιλογές το σημαντικό ειναι να είσαι ανοιχτός και δεκτικός και αποφασισμένος να αλλάξεις τόσο την ζωή σου όσο και τον εαυτό σου.. Να είσαι αποφασισμένος να προσπαθήσεις να δεχθείς αλλαγές.

Όλοι σε κάποιο σημείο της ζωής μας χρειάζεται να αλλάξουμε κάτι για να είναι η ζωή μας καλύτερη. Εκείνοι που υποφέρουν περισσότερο ε΄ναι εκείνοι που δεν τολμούν τις αλλαγές και δεν αποδέχονται να αλλάξουν απο μόνοι τους κάτι και περιμένουν τους άλλους ή το σύμπαν να τους το αλλάξει.. Όπως πχ ένας φτωχός που υποφέρει απο την φτώχια και τις συνέπειές της το ρίχνει στον τζόγο και περιμένει να βελτιωθεί η ζωή του αν του πέσει το τζόκερ..και αφήνει την ζωή του να περνάει έτσι και να χάνεται γιατί ο ίδιος έχει πίσει τον εαυτό του οτι στην ουσία και μόνο που παίζει τζόκερ το θεωρεί προσπάθεια. Αν αυτός ο άνθρωπος αποφασήσει να αλλάξει και να σταματήσει να βασίζεται στην "τύχη" και να αρχίσει ο ίδιος να δημιουργεί την τύχη του και να δεί την τύχη σε πιο απλά πράγματα όπως να βρεί μια δουλειά που μπορεί να μην του δίνει όσα θα του έδινε το τζόκερ αλλά θα μπορούσε να νιώθει τυχερός που έχει μια δουλειά και ζεί με όσα έχει στην πραγματικότητα ανάγκη όταν τόσος κόσμος δεν έχει δουλειά και ζεί με πιο λίγα απο αυτόν και στερείτε ακόμη και αυτά τα λίγα που έχει ανάγκη.

Όταν λοιπόν αυτός ο άνθρωπος σταματήσει να τα περιμένει όλα απο τους άλλους και απο το σύμπαν και όσο δεν του τα φέρνουν θα τα βάζει με την ζωή και τους άλλους και τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό που θα τον νιώθει "άτυχο" και αδικημένο και και.. , και πάρει την ζωή του στα χέρια του, θα εκτιμήσει περισσότερο τα φράγκα που βγάζει και θα τον δείς οτι θα αρχίσει να προσέχει τι ξοδεύει, θα ρίξει τον πύχη στις απαιτήσεις του και τις ανάγκες του και θα εκτιμήσει περισσότερο τον εαυτό του γιατί οτι θα καταφέρει θα το καταφέρει με τις δυνάμεις του,με τον ιδρώτα του, με τις θυσίες του..

Οπότε στην ουσία έχουμε δύο επιλογές.. ή θα περιμένουμε μια ζωή να μας πέσει το τζόκερ και θα αφήνουμε την ζωή μας να περνά απο μπροστά μας χωρίς αποτέλεσμα ή θα πάρουμε την ζωή μας στα χέρια μας αξιοποιόντας την με τον καλύτερο τρόπο που αποδεδειγμένα έχει αποτέλεσμα. 

Το συμπέρασμα? όλα καταλήγουν πίσω στην λέξη "αλλαγή". Και αντί να κοιτάμε να αλλάξουμε τα πάντα γύρω μας θα πρέπει πρώτα να αλλάξουμε τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό.. απο το να αλλάζοντας τον τρόπο σκέψης μας μέχρι τον τρόπο ζωής μας. Και πώς γίνεται αυτό? ..με θέληση!! και πώς έρχεται η θέληση? όταν αντιληφθούμε πως η όποια αλλαγή θα μας κάνει μόνο καλό!! Το καλό κανείς δεν το φοβάται ούτε το αποφεύγει.. όλοι έχουμε θέληση για το καλύτερο.. απλά κάποιοι χάνουμε την θέλησή μας για το καλύτερο επειδή έχουμε παραιτηθεί απο την ζωή. Αν εσύ δεν ανίκεις στους ανθρώπους που παραιτούνται.. τότε έχεις ακόμη θέληση και εφόσον έχεις θέληση είναι στο χέρι σου να την εκμεταλλευτής για το καλύτερο για σένα!!!

----------


## ironman

σημερα ξυπνησα χαραματα εβλεπα κατι φρικτα και περιεργα ονειρα σκεψεις διαφορες με κατεκλεισαν ποσο θα κρατησει ολο αυτο?θα μπορεσω να ανεβω ψυχολογικα και να ειμαι καλα και ποιος ειναι ο ορισμος του καλα?ο προηγουμενος ευατος μου ο προ ολιγων εβδομαδων?εδω που τα λεμε αν μπορουσα να τον εχω και αυτον καλοδεχουμενος ειναι εκανα τις πιο ζοφερες σκεψεις ολοι μου οι φοβοι και ανασφαλεειες περασαν μπροστα μου.εντωμεταξυ ενοιωθα και φιξιμο στο στομαχι σκεφτομουν και την κοπελα μου την πρωην προσπαθησα να διωξω τις σκεψεις.
κοιμηθηκα παλι λιγο
σηκωθηκα στις 7 30 κατεβηκα για να παω στη δουλεια μου χαμογελασα σε μια γρια γειτονησα και την καλημερησα
μπηκα στο μαγαζι εκανα δουλειες ποτησα σκουπισα καθαρησα τραπεζια εβαλα τασακια υσηχα πολυ ηταν
καλημερησα εναν απο εκει δεν το συνηθιζω το εκανα και με κοιταγε εκπληκτος σχεδον χαιρετησα μια κοπελα παραδιπλα που ειναι σε αλλο μαγαζι συνηθως δεν την χαιρεταω με χαιρετησε χαμογελαστη και εκεινη
πλυθηκα εριξα νερο στα μουτρα μου και πηγα να αναψω ενα κερακι στην εκκλησια

----------


## jock77

είδες λοιπόν μια μικρή αλλαγή πόσο μεγάλη διαφορά μπορεί να κάνει τόσο σε σένα αλλά και στους γύρω σου?

----------


## ironman

το ποστ 20 ειναι τεραστιας ουσιας που εκανες ετσι ακριβως ειναι η αλλαγη ποσο μπορουμε και θελουμε να αλλαξουμε δεν θελω να παραιτηθω οχι θελω να νοιωθω καλα δεν θελω φοβο θελω να με αγαπω και θα κανω μικρες αλλαγες λιγο λιγο μεχρι να πετυχω και να βελτιωθω οσο μπορω μονος ισως μετα χρειαστω και καποια βοηθεια αλλα το καλυτερο που εχω να κανω αυτη την στιγμη ειναι να κατανοησω απολυτα τις αναγκες μου τι χρειαζομαι και τι μπορω να εχω ωστε και ακομα βοηθεια να ζητησω να ξερω απολυτα τι εχω και τι θελω να κανω

----------


## jock77

> το ποστ 20 ειναι τεραστιας ουσιας που εκανες ετσι ακριβως ειναι η αλλαγη ποσο μπορουμε και θελουμε να αλλαξουμε δεν θελω να παραιτηθω οχι θελω να νοιωθω καλα δεν θελω φοβο θελω να με αγαπω και θα κανω μικρες αλλαγες λιγο λιγο μεχρι να πετυχω και να βελτιωθω οσο μπορω μονος ισως μετα χρειαστω και καποια βοηθεια αλλα το καλυτερο που εχω να κανω αυτη την στιγμη ειναι να κατανοησω απολυτα τις αναγκες μου τι χρειαζομαι και τι μπορω να εχω ωστε και ακομα βοηθεια να ζητησω να ξερω απολυτα τι εχω και τι θελω να κανω


 :Embarrassment:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  yesssssssssss

----------


## ironman

πηγα να ξαπλωσω λιγο για μεσημερι απο δουλεια το πρωι ελαχιστα πραγματα μεσα στο καλοκαιρι οσο βρισκομαι στο μαγαζι ολο και λιγο ξεχνιιεμαι δεν νοιωθω αυτο το πραγμα των πρωτων ημερων χωρις να λεω οτι νοιωθω ομορφα ειναι οτι ειμαι και απελπιστικα μονος οι φιλοι μου που δεν ειναι και πολλοι ειτε κανουν την ζωη τους ειτε εχουν τις δουλειες τους τους ειπα και εγω οτι ειναι να τους πω για ποσο να τους λεω ακομα?το θεμα ειναι να ξεχαστω μεα απο την δουλεια αλλα που?? αφου και αυτη δεν υπαρχει...σπιτι οταν πηγαινω εκει ειναι η απολυτη καταθλιψη βουβο το σπιτι με εναν κατακοιτο παππου μεσα να φωναζει καθε τρεις και λιγο αδυνατον σηκωθηκα και εφυγα αφου του μιλησα οσο μπορουσα και αυτου του χριστιανου δεν μπορω να αντλησω δηλαδη λιγο χαρα εστω απο κατι κουραγιο κανω οσο μπορω πιστευω αλλος στη θεση μου μπορει να ειχε βγει εντελως οφ με οικονομικα αισθηματικα εργασιακα στον πατο. χρειαζεται να μπει λιγο γελιο στη ζωη μου ποτε δεν ημουν ιδιατερα γελαστος επισης χρειαζομαι σαφως περισσοτερη επικοινωνια αισθανομαι απελπιστικα μονος

----------


## jock77

Σε μια παρόμοια φάση είμαι κ εγώ.. μου λειπουν παρα πολλά πράγματα. Η διαφορά μας είναι οτι εγώ ήμουν πάντα γελαστός άνθρωπος και πολύ κοινωνικός και δραστήριος..αλλά μετά την περιπέτεια με την ψυχική μου υγεία ήρθαν όλα τούμπα αλλά ξέρω οτι είναι στο χέρι μου να ξαναφτιάξω την ζωή μου όπως την θέλω εγώ. Και αυτό δεν θα συμβεί όσο απομονωνόμαστε και όσο κλεινόμαστε και αποφεύγουμε ανθρώπους και καταστάσεις. Πρέπει να βγάλουμε τον εαυτό μας εκεί έξω, να εκτεθούμε, να δίνουμε παρόν.. Να αφήνουμε τα προβλήματα του σπιτιού στο σπίτι και της δουλειάς στην δουλειά και να δημιουργήσουμε και μια ζωή έξω απο όλα αυτά.
Όμως όταν είμαστε συνεχώς κατσούφηδες και βγάζουμε μια μιζέρια και δείχνουμε απόμακροι εώς και βαρετοί..δεν θα καταφέρουμε πολλά.
Είδες οτι με μια καλημέρα κέρδισες αμέσως το χαμόγελο ενός ανθρώπου.. Πρέπει λοιπόν να κάνεις αυτή την καλημέρα συνήθιο. Αλλα οχι μονο να την λές αλλά και να την ενοείς. Να μεταδίδεις θετικά συναισθήματα στους ανθρώπους και έτσι και οι άλλοι θα αρχίσουν να τους ενδιαφέρεις περισσότερο και να νιώθουν οτι μπορεί να έχουν μια ευκαιρία μαζί σου.
Πάντα υπάρχει χώρος στην ζωή μας για νέες φιλίες, για νέες συντρόφους.. όμως δείχνουμε στον άλλον οτι έχουμε χώρο ωστε να μπορεί και εκείνος να νιώσει οτι χωράει στην ζωή μας? αν δεν χαμογελάς στους ανθρώπους, αν δεν τους κλείνεις το ματάκι, αν δεν τους ρωτάς τι κάνουν, αν δεν γελάς με τα αστεία τους...αν απλά τους προσπερνάς θα σε προσπερνάνε και εκείνοι.

----------


## ironman

ετσι ακριβως και θα το δουλεψω αυτο με το χαμογελο οσο μπορω το εχω στο προγραμμα αυτοβελτιωσης σε ενα απο τα μερη του χρειαζομαι μερικες ατακες με χιουμορ ειτε απο βιβλια ειτε απο την ζωη μπορει στην αρχη να βγαινουν λιγο βεβιασμενα αργοτερα ομως θα βγαινουν με φυσικοτητα επισης εχεις να μου προτεινεις μια κομωδια καλη να βαλω λιγο γελιο θελω

----------


## jock77

απο κωμωδίες εμένα μαρέσουν αυτές με τον Jim Carrey και τον Adam Sandler και ημουν πολυ φαν σε σειρες οπως "τα φιλαράκια"  :Big Grin:

----------


## ironman

τζιμ καρρευ βεβαια πολυ καλος εχει πλακα και εμενα μου αρεσει ισως δω σημερα κατι..πριν εβγαλα ενα μη βεβιασμενο χαμογελο στην μανα μου που και αυτη θα το ειχε αναγκη αρε μανα και αυτη η γυναικα δεν ειναι στη ζωη της δυναμικη ιδιατερα αλλα ειναι πολυ καλος ανθρωπος μεχρι εκει που μπορει και αυτη με βλεπει και στεναχωριεται αλλα και τι μπορει να κανει?πρεπει να την βαλω και αυτη στο κολπο να με παρακινει σε πραγματα που λεω να κανω να με πιεζει

----------


## Mauroslosk

Αεδερφε μου ironman μου θυμιζεις παρα πολυ τις δικες μου σκεψεις πριν 3 χρονια...Μολις ειχα αρχισει να νιωθω και να αντιλαμβανομαι και να αυτοακυρωνω τον εαυτο μου στερεοτυπικα γιατι επρεπε γιατι τα ματια ειναι τροφη.Κοιτα να δεις που ολο αυτο που τραβας θα σε κανει ποιο σοφο και δεν λεω ως προς τους αλλους αλλα ως προς τον εαυτο σου.Πιστεψε με πως για να πιασεις το προβλημα απο τα αρχ[email protected]#α πρεπει να εκτεθεις σε αυτο ψυχρα και ελεηνα.Οταν το κανεις και δεις πως τελικα δεν θα παιθανεις και ουτε θα σε μισησει καποιος θα καταλαβεις πως τελικα δεν ηταν ''προβλημα''αλλα μεγενθυση δικια σου.Τον τελευταιο 1 χρονο σταματησα να βαζω φακο και να ψαχνω σε λεκανες που θα σκατωσουν την ψυχη μου.Ωρες ωρες επανερχομαι στα παλια λεγοντας πως ρε μαλακα ποιον κοροιδευεις αυτος εισαι και κατι τετοια που μπορει να σε παρασυρουν ευκολα.Και να σου πω και κατι δεν εισαι ο μονος.Σκεφτομαι αυτο και υσηχαζω.Δεν ειμαι ο μονος ''μαλακας'' αλλα και ουτε ο μονος εξυπνος.Ειμαι ανθρωπακος και εγω με τα καλα μου και τα ασχημα μου.Ε καπως ετσι καθυσηχαζω την τρελα που ερχετε τρενακι πισω απο το αλλο.
Η μαγκια ειναι να φτασεις στο level που θα τσαλακωνεις την μοστρα σου δημοσιος χωρις καποια ενοχη με χαμογελο οπως καναμε μικροι.Εκει να εισαι σιγουρος πως θα δεις ανθρωπους που θα σε κοιτανε σαν να σε μισουνε αλλα ο λογος θα ειναι η ελευθερια που θα αποπνεεις.Να χεσω τα καλουπια τους.

----------


## ironman

> Αεδερφε μου ironman μου θυμιζεις παρα πολυ τις δικες μου σκεψεις πριν 3 χρονια...Μολις ειχα αρχισει να νιωθω και να αντιλαμβανομαι και να αυτοακυρωνω τον εαυτο μου στερεοτυπικα γιατι επρεπε γιατι τα ματια ειναι τροφη.Κοιτα να δεις που ολο αυτο που τραβας θα σε κανει ποιο σοφο και δεν λεω ως προς τους αλλους αλλα ως προς τον εαυτο σου.Πιστεψε με πως για να πιασεις το προβλημα απο τα αρχ[email protected]#α πρεπει να εκτεθεις σε αυτο ψυχρα και ελεηνα.Οταν το κανεις και δεις πως τελικα δεν θα παιθανεις και ουτε θα σε μισησει καποιος θα καταλαβεις πως τελικα δεν ηταν ''προβλημα''αλλα μεγενθυση δικια σου.Τον τελευταιο 1 χρονο σταματησα να βαζω φακο και να ψαχνω σε λεκανες που θα σκατωσουν την ψυχη μου.Ωρες ωρες επανερχομαι στα παλια λεγοντας πως ρε μαλακα ποιον κοροιδευεις αυτος εισαι και κατι τετοια που μπορει να σε παρασυρουν ευκολα.Και να σου πω και κατι δεν εισαι ο μονος.Σκεφτομαι αυτο και υσηχαζω.Δεν ειμαι ο μονος ''μαλακας'' αλλα και ουτε ο μονος εξυπνος.Ειμαι ανθρωπακος και εγω με τα καλα μου και τα ασχημα μου.Ε καπως ετσι καθυσηχαζω την τρελα που ερχετε τρενακι πισω απο το αλλο.
> Η μαγκια ειναι να φτασεις στο level που θα τσαλακωνεις την μοστρα σου δημοσιος χωρις καποια ενοχη με χαμογελο οπως καναμε μικροι.Εκει να εισαι σιγουρος πως θα δεις ανθρωπους που θα σε κοιτανε σαν να σε μισουνε αλλα ο λογος θα ειναι η ελευθερια που θα αποπνεεις.Να χεσω τα καλουπια τους.


καποια πραγματα απο την ζωη μου που ανατρεχοντας μου δινουν κινητρο ισως ταυτιστεις ισως σε βοηθησουν και εσενα ποιος ξερει η αληθεια ειναι δεν ξερουμε που υπαρχει ταβανι και μεχρι που μπορουμε να εξελιξουμε τον εαυτο μας το θεμα ειδικα με εμενα ειναι να απενοχοποιηθω απο το τελειο ας κανουμε τα πραγματα σιγα σιγα και βημα βημα και ας μην ειναι τελεια..τα παραδειγματα λοιπον...καποτε δεν ηθελα να μαθω να οδηγαω και πιστευα οτι δεν θα μαθω ποτε 25 χρονων μια μερα μου ηρθε να βγαλω διπλωμα ΕΙΧΕ ΕΡΘΕΙ Η ΩΡΑ..αλλα...μπορει να πηρα το διπλωμα αλλα αντιμετωπισα το εξης προβλημα φοβομουν να παρω το αμαξι μετα να οδηγησω δεν το επαιρνα ουτε με σφαιρες μια ωραια πρωια αρπαξα το κλειδια και αρχισα τις βολτες με το αμαξι οδηγησα μεχρι να το ευχαριστηθει η ψυχη μου και πεταγα στα συννεφα...ΕΙΧΕ ΕΡΘΕΙ Η ΩΡΑ οταν ανοιξαμε μαγαζι ηταν μια αλλαγη προσωπικα ποτε δεν μου αρεσε σαν επαγγελμα αλλα το ανοιξαμε στην αρχη ημουν παντελως ασχετος αλλα και φουλ αδιαφορος ειχα μαθει να κανω ελληνικο και φραπε και μεχρι εκει αλλα αρνιομουν για καποιο λογο να μαθω να φτιαχνω καφε με την εσπρεσιερα φρεντο καπουτσινο φρεντο εσπρεσσο κτλ κτλ μετα απο μερικους μηνες ξεκινησα να φτιαχνω ετσι μου ρθε στην αρχη διστακτικα μετα λιγο καλυτερα και ομολογουμενος εφτιαχνα καλυτερο καφε απο ολους τους αλλους στο μαγαζι στο τελος γιατι φροντιζα να παρατηρω απο το ποσο παγο πρεπει να βαλεις μεσα μεχρι το ποσο χτυπημα θελει ΕΙΧΕ ΕΡΘΕΙ Η ΩΡΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι αν δουλεψουμε το μυαλο μας σιγα σιγα και κανουμε μικρα βηματα καθε φορα θα νικησουμε τις οποιες φοβιες μας και θα ζουμε καλυτερα αυτα ειναι μικρα παραδειγματα που αναφερω και ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω βρες τα τρωτα σου σημεια και αν δουλεφτουν σιγα σιγα και οχι με την μια σιγουρα θα ανεβει η αυτοπεποιθηση σου το μυστικο ειναι να απενοχοποιηθουμε απο το οτι ολα πρεπει να γινουν τελεια η γρηγορα με τον καιρο θα γινουμε καλυτεροι με οτι ασχολουμαστε η οτι μας ενδιαφερει στο ημερολογιο που σκεφτομαι να κανω σκεφτομαι να βαζω διαφορες τετοιες προκλησεις που θα ειναι ενεσεις αυτοπεπηθησης ακομα και αν μου παρει να τις ολοκληρωσω καιρο

----------


## jock77

> Η μαγκια ειναι να φτασεις στο level που θα τσαλακωνεις την μοστρα σου δημοσιος χωρις καποια ενοχη με χαμογελο οπως καναμε μικροι.Εκει να εισαι σιγουρος πως θα δεις ανθρωπους που θα σε κοιτανε σαν να σε μισουνε αλλα ο λογος θα ειναι η ελευθερια που θα αποπνεεις.Να χεσω τα καλουπια τους.


Μου κάνεις!!!! respect!!

----------


## ironman

παντως και το υπερβολικο ψυρισμα του εγω μας μονο κακο μπορει να κανει γιατι πιστευω ψαξε ψαξε ολο και κουσουρια θα βρισκεις πρεπει να μενουμε στα βασικα και απο εκει και περα δουλεια με τον εαυτο μας πριν μελετουσα τις φοβιες και τις ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικες διαταραχες και σκεφτομουν λες να να χω και αυτο?λες να χω και εκεινο??χαχαχαχ μεινετε στα βασικα αυτο που πιστευετε οτι εχετε και δουλεψτε το οσο μπορειτε

----------


## Mauroslosk

Γαμωτο ολα ειναι μπροστα σου/μας/Αυτα τα μικρα παραδειγματα ειναι που κανουνε παντα την διαφορα.Τα λες τοσο καλα που ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι αντιλαμβανεσε νιωθεις σκεφτεσε.Αλλα στην πραξη εχουμε συνηθησει να τα μασαμε.Πιστευω ο χαρακτηρας ειναι σαν το φρεντο που προανεφερες.Παλευεις να το φτιαξεις ωστε να ειναι αρεστος σε εσενα αλλα και στους αλλους.Αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλοι ιδιοκτητες'' οι οπιοι κοιτανε ποιος θα τον φτιαξει καλυτερα με αποτελεσμα να υπαρχει κοντρα.Αυτο ημαστε ενα φρεντοεσπρεσο η μια βολτα με το αυτοκινητο.
Ενεσεις αυτοπεπηθησης!!!Ισχυει φιλε!!!Η χαρα που περνεις οταν νικας εναν φοβο μικρο η μεγαλο ειναι μοναδικη.!!!!Ειμαι σιγουρος πως μπορει να πεφτεις αλλα σιγουρα ξερεις και να σηκωνεσαι!!!

----------


## jock77

> παντως και το υπερβολικο ψυρισμα του εγω μας μονο κακο μπορει να κανει γιατι πιστευω ψαξε ψαξε ολο και κουσουρια θα βρισκεις πρεπει να μενουμε στα βασικα και απο εκει και περα δουλεια με τον εαυτο μας πριν μελετουσα τις φοβιες και τις ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικες διαταραχες και σκεφτομουν λες να να χω και αυτο?λες να χω και εκεινο??χαχαχαχ μεινετε στα βασικα αυτο που πιστευετε οτι εχετε και δουλεψτε το οσο μπορειτε


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω!!  :Wink:

----------


## ironman

μικρα βηματακια και να ξερεις θα αποσυρθουμε μια θα αποσυρθουμε δυο στο τελος θα τα καταφερουμε θα ανυσηχουμε ολο και λιγοτερο ολες αυτες οι ανυσηχιες πηγαζουν απο ενα πραγμα αμφιβαλουμε για τον εαυτο μας αν πιστεψουμε σιγα και κανουμε βηματα θα κατακτησουμε και τον εαυτο μας θα αποκτησουμε αυτοπεποιθηση γιαυτο θελει τολμη εστω και σε μικρη δοση καθε φορα αν πχ φοβασαι την οδηγηση το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να μπεις απλα μεσα στο αμαξι και να στριβεις περα δωθε το τιμονι την επομενη φορα απλα βαλτο μπρος κανε μικρα βηματακια καθε φορα που θα σου δινουν αυτο πεποιθηση αν το κανεις με την μια ισως σου δημιουργηθει απογοητευση απο την αποτυχια εκθεσου ολο και περισσοτερο στο τελος ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ Η ΩΡΑ!!θα το καταλαβεις ενταξει εγω δεν πηγα τοσο σταδιακα οσο περιγραφω εγω λειτουργησα αλλιως στο αυτοκινητο αλλα εγω ειμαι εγω καποιον αλλον μπορει να τον βοηθησει αυτο που λεω.. στο θεμα φρεντο δεν με απαχολησαι μετα να δω αν κανουν καλο οι αλλοι χαχαχαχαχαχαχ με ενοιαξε η δικια μου επιτυχια δεν εβαλα τον εαυτο μου στο τρυπακι να δω τι κανουν οι αλλοι ιδιοκτητες χαχαχχα

----------


## ironman

σηκωθηκα με τις γνωστες μαυρες σκεψεις εχω προσεξει οτι μολις ξυπνας ειναι πιο εντονες ποτε θα περασει ολο αυτο?γιατι να συμβει τωρα ολο αυτο με την κοπελια μου?τιποτα δεν κουμπωνει καλα δεν καθεται να ελπιζω οτι θα πανε καλυτερα τα πραγματα γενικα?να ελπιζω οτι θα τα ξαναβρω με την φιλη μου?δεν πρεπει να ελπιζω αλλα εχω μια βαθεια αναγκη να το κανω.νοιωθω μονος ειδικα αυτες τις πρωινες ωρες παλιοτερα δεν με ενοιαζε γιατι μπορει και να κοιμομουν τωρα με νοιαζει πολυ πηγα να παρω την συνταξη του παππου συχνωτιτηκα εκει με κατι αλλους ρωτησα πως παει η σειρα πρωτεραιοητας συνηθως δεν μιλαω ειμαι πιο απομακρος σιγουρα ομως τωρα εδειξα ενα καλυτερο προσωπο αργουσαν οι συνταξεις πηρα αριθμο και πηγα στο μαγαζι..με το που ανοιξα με ειδαν δυο νεοζηλανδοι τους χαμογελασα καθησαν πιασαμε λιγο κουβεντα πως ειναι ο καιρος τωρα στην νεα ζηλανδια που πηγαν πριν ερθουν στα μερη μας τι τους αρεσε τι δεν τους αρεσε οι ανθρωποι εχουν ερθει τρεις φορες παρακαλω ελλαδα και εγω δεν εχω παει ουτε μεχρι την κυπρο. τωρα παω για την συνταξη παλι

----------


## ironman

χθες μου εστειλε μηνυμα η πρωην μου γενικα μου στελνει περι ανεμων και υδατων θελω να της πω ποσο θελω να ειμαστε οπως πριν πως εχει γινει η ζωη μου μαρτυριο οτι λιγες βδομαδες πριν ατενιζα οσο μπορουσα το μελλον με την μεγαλυτερη δυνατη αισιοδοξια οτι οπως και να ειχε το σχεδιο που ειχα βαλει στα σκαρια και επαιρνε σαρκα και οστα θα μπορουσε να με εξασφαλισει οτι οτι και να γινοταν θα ορθοποδουσα οικονομικα θα ειχα καλυτερη μοιρα και ας αργουσε και μεχρι τοτε ειχε ο θεος ολο και θα τα βολευα ολος ο χωρισμος με προσγειωσε τοσο αποτομα μα τοσο αποτομα βασικα δεν με προσγειωσε με χαντακωσε βαζω στοιχημα οτι εχω και δεν εχω αν μου ελεγε παλι ειμαι μαζι σου θα αλλαζε η ψυχολογια μου αρδην αλλα δεν θα εφυσιχαζα ισα ισα θα ειχα μεγαλυτερο κεφι για να κανω τα πραγματα που θελω για μενα

----------


## jock77

Αυτό που περιγράφεις λέγεται "στερητικό σύνδρομο χωρισμού"........

----------


## ironman

ωχ μπλεξαμε με συνδρομα υπαρχει γιατρεια τουλαχιστον?

----------


## elis

μια εβδομαδα αγρυπνια κ νυστεια κ περναν ολα περαστικα σου τεκνο μου

----------


## ironman

υπο αλλες συνθηκες θα γελαγα περισσοτερο τωρα μειδιασα απλως φιλε μου

----------


## elis

ενταξει κατι ειναι κι αυτο  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ironman

σημερα αρχισα να μελεταταω την τεχνικη της προκλησης ειναι μια τεχνικη που προκαλεις την ανυσηχη σκεψη που κανεις με καποια ερωτηματα ρωτας πχ γιατι κανεις αυτη μετα ποια στοιχεια αντιτειθεντε σε αυτη την σκεψη ποιο ειναι το χειρωτερο πραγμα που μπορεις να παθεις αν συμβει αυτη η σκεψη πως μπορεις να αντιμετωπισεις το γεγονος στην χειροτερη των περιπτωσεων και ποιος τροπος θεωρηης της σκεψης θα ηταν περισσοτερο εποικοδομιτικος..καλο ειναι την προκληση να την εφαρμοζεις οχι την στιγμη που εμφανιζεται η σκεψη αλλα να την δουλευεις σε καταταση ηρεμιας αφου βρεις τα στοιχεια εκεινα που μπορουν να την αμφισβητισουν και τα κανεις κτημα σου μπορεις οταν σου ερθεαυτη η σκεψη να την λυνεις αυτοματος να σου ερχεται στο μυαλο ο επικοδομητικος τροπος θεωρησης δεν ειναι ευκολο θελει δουλεια φυσικα γιαι οι σκεψεις που μας προκαλουν αγχος φοβο η πανικο μπορει να ειναι πολλες

----------


## ironman

σημερα χωθηκα μεσα στο ταχυδρομειο με παθος και τσαμπουκα για την συνταξη του κατακοιτου παππου μου λεει ο ταχυδρομος τα λεφτα τελειωσαν ελα αυριο οκ του λεω καλημερησα με θαρρος κατι πελατες ενος αλλου μαγαζιου ειπα τετοια καλημερα που κανεις δεν μπορεσε να μην μου ανταπαντησει γυρισα στο μαγαζι ποτησα τα λουλουδια τελικα ειναι πολυ ευργετικο για τα τραυματα σου τα φυτα να τα φροντιζεις σκουπισα καθαρησα εκανα τις δουλειες μου δεν θα αδρανοποιηθω για τιποτα και κανεναν πριν λιγο καθαρησα τα τραπεζια εκ νεου και σκουπισα παλι η προκληση ηταν οτι επρεπε να παω να σκουπισω σε ενα μερος που στα δυο τρια μετρα καθοταν στο διπλα μαγαζι ενα ζευγαρι που ξερω ελαχιστα αυτο δεν το κανω ποτε δεν μου αρεσει να κανω κατι οταν με παρατηρουν νοιωθω αβολα ορμησα ομως στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση και το εκανα μαλιστα πιασαμε και λιγο κουβεντα ενιωσα πολυ ωραια γιατι οσο και ασημαντα να σας ακουγονται αυτα ειναι πραγματα που απεφευγα να κανω γενικα τοσο να πιανω κουβεντα με ατομα που δεν καλοξερω οσο και να κανω και δουλειες μπροστα σε ατομα που δεν καλοξερω αν δεν τους ξερω τα κανω πιο ευκολα αν ομως τους ξερω λιγο με δυσκολευει το βραδυ θα βαλω να δω το μπατμαν begins την λατρευα αυτη την ταινια ανεκαθεν χωρις να εχω καταλαβει το γιατι τωρα ξερω τον λογο ειναι μια ταινια που μπορει να σε εμπνευσει να καταπολεμησεις τις δικες σου φοβιες

----------


## ironman

σημερα ανοιξα τα ματια μου με τις γνωστες ανυσηχιες αυτη η κωλοωρα με την νεκρικη σιγη και το πεντακαθαρο διαυγες μυαλο που σηνηδητοποιεις οτι πρεπει να τρεξεις μια ολοκληρη μερα με ολες τις βασανιστικες σκεψεις που σε κατατρεχουν εκλεισα τα ματια παλι με αγωνια ειδα στον υπνο μου την πρωην μου να μιλαμε στο τηλεφωνο και να λεμε για τα του χωρισμου σηκωθηκα μεσα στη στεναχωρια και προσπαθησα να διωξω το ονειρο απο το μυαλο μου ξυριστηκα πλυθηκα και ξεκινησα γαι δουλεια ποτισα καποια λουλουδια επιασα κουβεντα με εναν υπαλληλο του δημου που ξερει την ιστορια μου σε καποια στιγμη μου λεει τι εγινε λεω τιποτα δεν εγινε μιλαμε μονο και με εχει παρει δυο φορες τηλ ε αφου μιλατε λεει κατι εχει μεσα της για σενα πρεπει να το παιξεις σωστα το παιχνιδι αυτο που να εξυγεις τωρα ολο το ψυχολογικο στραπατο που εχεις φαει και οτι δεν θα ημουν σε καμια περιπτωση ετοιμος για ενα ακομη

----------


## ironman

στεναχωρημενος σηκωθηκα και σημερα ανοιγω το λαπ τοπ και μου ειχε στειλει ενα μηνυμα η πρωην μου σαν παραπονακι οτι και καλα δεν νοιατηκα χθες το βραδυ να της απαντησω σε κατι που μου ειπε ασχετο με γκομενικο βεβαια θες να αγιασεις και δεν σε αφηνουν νοιωθει κατι ακομα για εμενα?δεν νοιωθει για εμενα και με συμπαθει?με παιζει επειδη εχει καταλαβει οτι ειμαι καψουρης?καναμε σημερα το πρωι λιγο χαβαλε και μου ανεβηκε η διαθεση για τον χωρισμο μας ουτε λογος δεν θελω να πω τιποτα και στο φιναλε αν ειχε τοσο ασχημη γνωμη για εμενα θα εμπαινε στη διαδικασια να μου μιλησει?να κανω κινηση?να περιμενω μπας και ξεφουσκωσει ολο αυτο ανωδυνα?ανεξαρτητα με το πως θα πανε τα πραγματα προτιμω εναν ηπιο χωρισμο απο εναν σκληρο χωρισμο ειναι η ιδιοσυγκρασια μου τετοια αυτη την στιγμη. δουλεψα αυτο το πρωι πραγμα που με χαροποιησε καπως.πηγα σε μια κοντινη πολη να κανω τις δουλειες μου ενας βλακας ειπε για το σχεδιο που εχω στα σκαρια οτι δεν ειναι και τοο καλη ιδεα τωρα μπορει να φανταζει καλη αλλα τοτε μπορει να μην ε καλα μεχρι τοτε μπορει να ειμαστε και πεθαμενοι μπορει και να εχουμε πτωχευσει μπορει μπορει χιλια δυο μπορει με τα μπορει δεν κανουμε τιποτα αμα το παμε ετσι το μονο σιγουρο χωρις μπορει ειναι οτι καποτε θα πεθανουμε ας μην κανουμε τιποτα λοιπον ματαιωτης μααιωτητων τα παντα ματαιωτης αραξε την πετσα σου και περιμενε να πεθανεις μπασταρδοι μερικοι μην σε δουν να κανεις κατι αμεσως να προσπαθουν να το υποβιβασουν μετα αρχισα να σκεφτομαι οτι πραγματικα μπορει να ειναι δυκολα τα πραγματα η απολυτη προκληση θα ηταν για ενα ατομο σαν και μενα να φυγω για εξωτερικο εχω τα κοτσια? εχω την δυναμη?μηπως να το δουλευω στο μυαλο μου??μηπως λεω μαλακιες και δουλευω τον εαυτο μου?γιατι παντου ορθωνονται ανυπερβλητα εμποδια?μηπως τα μεγαλοποιω λογω χωρισμου καλα αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο αλλα ανασφαλεια ενοιωθα και τοτε απλα γιγαντωθηκε μετα απο αυτο..και εκει που περπαταγα με αυτες τις σκεψεις ακου μια φωνη γυναικεια...γεια σου ταδεεεε εγω ειμαι ο ταδε..σαστισμενος απο τις σκεψεις κοιταξα να δω ποιος ειναι ωπ τι κανετε??ηταν δυο συμμαθητριες που ειχα χασει τα ιχνη τους τρωγανε σε μια ψησταρια πιασαμε κουβεντα ενοιωθα αβολα αλλα μιληα και χαμογελασα μου προτειναν να κατσω μαζι τους εκατσα η κοινωνικη μου φοβια ηταν εκδηλη προσπαθησα να την αγνοησω η να την καταπολεμησω οταν εχεις να πεις καποια νεα ειναι καπως ευκολοτερο πιεσα αρχικα τον εαυτο μου..μου ειπαν τα δικα τους και οι δυο χωρισμενες απο κερατο του ανδρος τους δεκα χρονια παντεμενη η μια με δυο αγορακια χωρησε πριν πεντε μηνες η αλλη χωρισμενη εδω και περισσοτερα χρονια και εκεινη με παιδια μου ειπαν τα δικα τους τους ειπα τα δικα μου η μια μου ελεγε μην παντρευτω ποτε εκεινη την ωρα μου ηρθαν τα λογια του ξενιδη απο μια ελληνικη ταινια μωρε τι καλα που κανω εγω και δεν παντρευομαι πραγαμτικα απορησα με την μια παλια συμμαθητρια ποσο καλα ενοιωθε πεντε μηνες μετα τον χωρισμο αυτα να βλεπω λεω που μυξοκλαιω για μια σχεση μετα ο εαυτος μου ειπε ο καθενας ειναι διαφορετικος αλλωστε ευ εισαι λιγοτερο καιρο χωρισμενος παντως χαρηκα που τις ειδα και χαρηκα που σχετικα ημουν ομιλητικος και ευχαριστος οσο μπορουσα τους ειπα με τι ασχολουμαι πως την περναω η μια μου χαμογελουσε πολυ ηταν παντα ομορφη ωωωωω σκασεεε επιτελους τι σκεφτεσαι ρε πανωλεθρια δεν κοιτας το χαλι που εχεις περιελθει κανεις και σεναρια γιατι χαμογελαει μου ειπαν οτι θα περασουν απο το μαγαζι τους ειπα οποτε θελετε χαρηκα που μιλησα με δυο κοπελες ετω και αν ημουν αμηχνος και σφιγμενος καπου χαλαρωσα μετα η φαση ειναι οτι οταν μου μιλανε πολλες φορες επειδη θελω να δειχνω οτι ειμαι καλος ακροατης και σκεφτομαι οτι ακουω με ενδιαφερον επικεντρωνομαι εκει και δεν ακουω τι ακριβως μου λενε με αποτελεμα να λενε οτι τους γραφω το λεω γενικα οχι για σημερα ας γυρναγε η φιλη μου και θα ημουν πραγματικος σουπερμαν γαμωτο μου λειπει η αλλη μου ελεγε μακρυα απο γαμο ολοι καταληγουν στο χωρισμο και στην απιστια μου κανανε την καρδια περιβολι αν και η αλλη δεν ηταν καθολου αντιθετη στο θεμα γαμου τους ειπα δεν θελω να ακουω για καμια γυναικα και καμια σχεση αυτο το διαστημα..αυτα

----------


## ironman

τα βραδια παρατηρω οτι αποκταω εναν ζαμανφουτισμο και μια συγκρατημενη αισιοδοξια η ενα σταρχιδισμο οτι οσα ερθουν και οσα δεν ξερω γιατι συμβαινει αυτο δηλαδη το πρωι χαλια και το βραδυ πολυ καλυτερα απο χαλια απο την μια καλο ειναι να χαλαρωνω λιγο απο σκεψεις απο την αλλη δεν ξερω ποσο πρεπει να χαλαρωνω δεν θελω να επαναπαυθω θελω να καταφερω αυτα που θελω πρεπει να βαλω εβδομαδιαιους στοχους ενα πλανο δραστηριοτητων και να κανω σταδιακα βηματα ωστε να προσεγγιζω με αργα βηματα καποια πραγματα που φοβαμαι διαβαζω ενα βιβλιο αυτοβοηθειας αλλα για να εμπαιδωεις αυτα που λεει πρεπει να τα κανεις ξανα και ξανα ωστε να ου ερχονται αυτοματα

----------


## ironman

ξυπνησα πιο χαλαρος σημερα σε σχεση με αλλες μερες παρολα αυτα δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω τι διαολο ειναι αυτο να νοιωθω μετα το απογευμα καλυτερα και το πρωι να ειμαι με απαισια ως απλα ασχημη διαθεση εκανα τις δουλειες μου σκουπησα καθαρισα τραπεζια ποτησα καποια λουλουδια εκανα κατι μικροψωνια λιγο χαβαλε με τους διπλα μετα αρχισαν παλι καποιες σκεψεις οτι αν την ειχα διπλα μου θα ημουν διαφορετικα καποιες τυψεις οτι οντως εφερα μεριδιο ευθυνης μετα οτι οι γυναικες δεν ξερουν πραγματικα τι θελουν μετα οτι ηθελε να με εκδικηθει τεσπα μιλαμε ακομα και ειναι το ονειρο ακομα ζωντανο για εμενα η εστω ας ζω σε μια ψευαισθηση να νομιζω οτι μπορει να γινει κατι παλι γιατι το εχω αναγκη και οι ψευδαισθησεις δεν εχουν παρακαλια και δεν ενοχλουν κανενα οταν θα παψω να τις εχω απλα δεν θα τις εχω αναγκη 
περασε ενας τυπος με το ποδηλατο και πιασαμε κουβεντα για την ελλαδα οτι οι δουλειες σκατα το μελλον αβεβαιο και αν ζορισουν πολυ τα πραγματα ειμαστε για να την κανουμε..σκεφτηκα τοτε αν τα καταφερνα να φυγω πραγματικα θα τους εκανα ολους χαζους δεν θα το πιστευαν πραγμτικα θα ηταν τρομερο για εμενα απο την αλλη θα μπορουσα να τα καταφερω?θα αφηνα εδω μια μανα μονη της?και το προτζεκτακι μου?αργει ακομα και αυτο ρε γαμωτο δεν μπορει να αποδωσει αμεσα μηπως παλι εγκλωβιστηκα?μηπως εσκεμενα βαζω εμποδια τον εαυτο μου?μηπως να αρχισω στο μυαλο μου να δουλευω οτι θα φυγω ωστε αν δουλευτει καλα να το παρω ευκολα αποφαση?στην ελλαδα αυτη την στιγμη εχω την οικογενεια μου βασικα την μανα μου με τον παππου μου τους αγαπαω και η μανα μου στεκοταν παντα πλαι μου και εχει βασισει πολλα σε εμενα απο την αλλη δεν παει ρε παιδια δεν τραβαει ιδιατερα το μαγαζι απαισια σεζον φετος ο κοσμος βογκαει. για το χειμωνα δεν θελει φαντασια για να καταλαβει κανεις πως θα ειμαστε θα μας φαει η καταθλιψη ετσι οπως πανε τα πραγματα κατε εδω και παλεψε το μου λενε μερικοι βολεμενοι γνωστοι οχι σε αυτη την περιπτωση σε αλλες περιπτωσεις λεγαν ετσι σε αλλους ε βεβαια τι αναγκη εχουν και εγω αν ημουν σε δουλιτσα με ενα ας ηταν και 700ρι το μηνα θα ελεγα κατσε και παλεψε το εδω αλλα τι να παλεψω ετσι οπως ειναι η κατασταση?απο την αλλη εκανα πραγματα με ολα αυτα που με δερνουν που να παω με τοση αβεβαιοτητα μεσα μου χωρις ισχυρο θελω και πονεμενος που ειμαι?αγλλικα τα παλευω κατι μπορω να κανω το ζητημα ειναι θα μπορεσω να προαρμοστω η θα παθω εκει καμια καταθλιψαρα βεβαια εχω το φορουμ δεν φοβαμαι τιποτα θα μου πουν τι θα κανω χαχα

σημερα να μην αναβαλλω να παω για το ποδηλατο μου 

εχω φορτωσει στον κοκκορα πραγματα που εκανα για εμενα πρεπει σιγα σιγα να επιστρεψω δεν υπαρχει πολυτελεια να παερασω καταθλιψη

----------


## ironman

και ναι να τη παλι η δικια μου ξαναχτυπησε με πηρε τηλεφωνακι απο μονη της να πω την αληθεια δεν το περιμενα οτι θα ηθελε να μου μιλαει γενικα με παιρνει ομως και μιλησαμε αρκετα βεβαια κουβεντα για επανασυνδεση δεν εκανα μηπως δεν εχω αξιοπρεπεια επειδη της μιλαω?μαλακιες ειμαι αξιοπρεπης εχω περασει και μοιραστει μαζι της πολλα και την θελω στην ζωη μου απο την αλλη δεν παρακαλαω και δεν ζητιανευω την προσοχη της μονη της μου την δειχνει φυσικα την δεχομαι με μεγαλη χαρα. αλλοι θα μου πουν αυτα κοβωνται μαχαιρι γπυρλωνοντας ταματια και διαφορες πιπες και τους εχουμε δει και αυτους οταν χωριζουν να κλαινε αγκαλια με το τζωνι και να ξεφτυλιζονται. ειδημωνες του κωλου τουλαχιστον εγω θελω αλλα δεν παρακαλαω ουτε σπαω τα τηλεφωνα ουτε καν παιρνω η που θα κανω σε καποια φαση παλι κινηση η που θα το περασω οσο πιο ανωδυνα μπορω καποιοι λενε μπορει να ειναι πιο χρονοβορο ετσι αλλα προτιμαω ποιο χρονοβορο παρα αιφνιδιο θανατο ειναι και καλοκαιρι δεν λεει να μαυρισει η ψυχη μου πρεπει να προστατεψω το ηδη πηδηγμενο μου εαυτο θελω να κανω πραγματα διαφορετικα θελω να αποκτησω θελω και να τα διεκδικω τα θελω μου μπορει να μην κααλαβαινεται τι λεω γιατι ουτε και εγω καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι λεω προσπαθω να βρω τι θα με βοηθησει να εξελιχθω σε κατι καλυερο απο αυτο που ειμαι να γινω μια καλυτερη εκδοχη του εαυτου μου του ευθραστου του μη απαιτητικου του μη τολμοντα αν και φετος καποια πραγματακια τα τολμησα ξεκαβουκωθηκα αρκετα θα ελεγα και ημουν αισιοδοξος σε σχεση με αλλα χρονια πρεπει να βελτιωθω και αλλου ομως

----------


## ironman

δεν ανεβαλα πηρα το ποδηλατο και πηγα στο βενζιναδικο τομπολα πετυχα ενα ατομο που μου ειχε κανει την ζωη πατινι οταν ημουν μικρος μου κανε μπουλινγκ πριν ο ορος μπουλινγκ γινει ευρεως διαδδομενος μαυρο καλοκαιρι ειχα περασει το 93 απο τον τυπο και θυμαμαι τον φοβομουν για χρονια μετα ημουν μαγκωμενος τον θεωρω ως ενα βαθμο οτι εβαλε το λιθαρακι του στους φοβους μου βεβαια οκ το παιδι που να ξερει και αυτο τι εκανε πριν 24 χρονια μπορει να τα χει ξεχαει και ολα τεσπα και εγω τα ειχα ξεχασει ειπαμε ολα τωρα γιγαντωθηκαν αλλα παντα υπηρχαν στο πισω μερος του μυαλου μου ποτε δεν ημουν απολυτα καλα τωρα ειμαι χαλια αλλα εχω στοχο να γινω αφοβος μεχρι εκει που με παιρνει.τον πλησιασα τον χαιρετησα με χαιρετησε τιποτα το απειλητικο γομαρι ειναι σωματικα οπως τοτε που εγω ημουν μπακαλιαρος αλλα πλεον γομαρι ειμαι και γω ενα χεσμενο γομαρι αλλα γομαρι με εξωτερικη εμφανιση που δεν περναει απαρατηρητη αλλα οπως ειπα ολα ειναι θεμα μυαλου οχι εμφανισης αν δεν αλλαξεις μυαλα και σκεψεις παντα καταδικασμενος θα εισαι.εκανα μια κουβεντα με την μανα μου για εξωτερικο να αρχισω να δουλευω στο μυαλο μου απο τωρα καποιους τροπους που θα με βοηθουσαν να ανταπεξελθω εκει με καλη οργανωση και προγραμματισμο ισως τα καταφερνα να κανω ενα βημα εχω και εναν γνωστο που θα μπορουσε να με βοηθησει αν τα καταφερνα στην φαση που ειμαι θα το εγραφα στα απομημονευματα μου φυσικα εχω δουλεψει ξανα σε αιθουσες δεξιωσεων παντα με σχετικη ανασφαλεια αλλα εχω δουλεψει με φοβο αλλα το εχω κανει και δεν κολωσα ο φοβος τοτε μου εβγαινε σε νευρα και σκυλιαζα. βεβαια ημουν καλυτερα τοτε προπονω το χαμογελο μου μεσα στη μιζερια μου. και εχω δει τωρα τελευταια ο κοσμος να με αποδεχεται καπως καλυτερα πρεπει να δουλεψω την επικοινωνια ακομα καλυτερα να πληιαζω ειδικα ατομα που με αγχωνουν παντως συνηθως οταν κατι με απασχολει οταν το δουλευω καλα το πετυχαινω μετα απο καιρο αλλα πετυχαινω

----------


## ironman

βραδακι παλι νοιωθω πιο χαλαρος πιο αιιοδοξος περασε ενα φιλαρακι και με ειδε ανταλαξαμε δυο κουβεντες μου αρεσε η φαση και ας μην λεω κουβεντα στον συγκεκριμενο για το τι περναω σκεφτομαι οτι η ζωη μου αν μεταφερω το τιπερναω γενικα τους φοβους μου τις ανασφαλειες μου και τα συναφη θα κανω ενα ψυχολογικο δραμα αριστουργημα δεν πινω αλκοολ σταγονα. ποτε δεν επινα αλκοολ και δεν το θεωρουσα ποτε λυση δεν λυνει το αλκοολ προβληματα πρεπει ναπαρω τηλ σε ενα προμηθευτη να δωσω πισω κατι που εχω αγορασει γιατι μου ειναι τελικα αχρειαστο και να παρω καποια λεφτα πισω δεν πρεπει να αναβαλλω μεχει μεθαυριο πρεπει να εχω παρει τηλεφωνο να του πω τι θελω ισως θα ηταν καλο να τα γραψω σε ενα χαρτι για να τα πω φαρσι παντα ψιλοκωλαω στην επικοινωνια μερικες φορες τα καταφερνω και εκπλησομαι ομως μερικες φορες λεω δεν εισαι ουτε κοινωνιοφοβικος ουτε τιποτα απλα δεν πιστευεις στον εαυτο σου αμφιβαλλεις συνεχεια και τα παιρνεις ολα στα σοβαρα οκ αυτο ειναι ελλειψη αυτοεκτιμησης απο εκει πρεπει να πηγαζουν ολες οι φοβιες

----------


## ironman

το ξεκινημα καθε νεας μερας μου δημιουργει απιστευτο αγχος θα χει δουλιτσα σημερα δεν θα χει τι να κανω για να νοιωθω καλυτερα γυμναστικες ουτε που τις σκεφτομαι απλα δεν μπορω να κανω τωρα χθες ρωταγα εναν φιλο μου πως αντεξε μετα τον χωρισμο του εχεικαι ενα παιδακι πραγματικα ειχε πολυ ασχημο χωρισμο μου ειπε οτι σε εξι μηνες εκλαψε οσο δεκα ανθρωποι σε 10 χρονια οπως ειπα ειχε τρομερο χωρισμο την πρωην γυναικα του ουτε ζωγραφιστη να την δει δεν θελει αλλα σιγουρα το ολο του χει αφησει πικρη γευση παρολο που χωρησε εδω και πεντε χρονια. της ποπης το καγκελο γινεται ρε πουστη αντε να μπω σε διαδικασια τωρα να ξαναερωτευομαι και να την πατησω μαλακιες τωρα θα μου πειτεΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕ ανθρωποι παντρευονται και χωριζουν εν ριπη οφθαλμου οταν εχουν ανταλαξει μπροστα στην εκκλησια ορκους αγαπης μακαρι να μην ημουν το υπερευαισθητος να ημουν ενα σκληροπετσο γομαρι που δεν χαλαει την ζαχαρενια του για κανεναν τουλαχιστον θα περναγα καλα..τ κανουμε τωρα?κοινονικοποιουμαι λιγο λιγο μεχρι να σπασει η κοινωνικη φοβια καπως και οπου κολλησω να ζητησω μια βοηθεια?ειμαι εγλωβισμενος εδω και χρονια στο ιδιο εργο ρε φιλε τελικα πρεπει να εισαι κοινωνικος ειναι το καλυτερο φαρμακο απολα χρειαζομαι ενεργοποιηση αλλα τι ενεργοποιηση αφου γενικα δεν εχει ιδιατερη δουλεια αδιεξοδα ξαφνικα οπου και να δω μου λεει σημερα μια πελατισσα το μαγαζι ειναι γυφτησα παντα φερνει μιλαμε εκτος τοπου και χρονου η κυρια μιλησα με μια κοπελα απο το διπλα μαγαζι δεν θελω να ειμαι μαγκωμενος οπως παλια τα ψιλοκαταφερνω δεν ειμαι και πολυ αερατος αλλα μιλαω υ υπεραναλυση που κανω αυτη την στιγμη ισως ειναι αυτο που μου βαζει εμποδια η κριτικη του εαυτου μου σε οτι κανει σκεψεις για ολα η ενεργητικοτητα μου πολυ πεσμενη καλα ποτε δεν ειχα ιδιατερη και δεν δραστηριοποιουμουν θελω να αλλαξω πολλα αλλα δεν τολμαω θα ηθελα να παω σε μια πολη αλλη και να δουλευα εκει δεν τολμαω και χρησιμοποιω δικαιολογιες το μαγαζι το προτζεκτ το ενα το αλλο και οι φιλοι αφαντοι σε γενικες γραμμες

----------


## ironman

το βραδυ κοιμηθηκα χαλια καταρχην επεσε ο παππους με επιασε ενας μικρος πανικος και κοιμθηκα ελαχιστα μετα σε ολη την κακοκεφια μου ειχα και αυτο σημερα το πρωι σερνομαι πολυ σκεφτομαι την πρωην φιλη μου πραγματικα με ριμαξε χθες δεν μιλησαμε αρκετα στα μηνυματα σε σχεση με την μερα που τηλεφωνηθηκαμε και μετα μου ειπε οτι θα βγει και οταν γυρησε μου εστειλε στο ξεκαρφωτο ενα γυρησα και ολα αυτα χωρις να ρωτησω τι θα κανει. το χθεσινο βραδυ δεν ειχε δουλεια και με επηρρεασε και αυτο ομως δεν μπορω να μην λεω οτι τα παντα απεκτηαν διασταση μεγαλη οταν χωρησα πηγα σημερα εκκλησια και αναψα ενα κερακι εκανα τις δουλειες μου και ειμαι κομπλε διαβαζω και ενα βιβλιο αυτοβοηθειας ειναι δυσκολο να τα εφαρμοσεις θες εξασκηση και με την διαθεση μου στα ταρταρα δεν μπορω να συγκεντωθω το παλευω λιγο λιγο

----------


## Shinji

σε νιωθω φιλε κι εγω το ιδιο ενιωθα μεχρι που αρχισα να σπαω πραγματα και με κλεισανε στο νοσοκομειο :Stick Out Tongue: .ΔΕν κανω πλακα.Εκει θεραπευτηκα πληρως.Βεβαια με δικη μου πρωτοβουλια.Εκανα το αντιθετο απο οτι περιμεναν οι αλλοι απο μενα.Βεβαια δε στο συνιστω γιατι ειναι καταστροφικη αυτη η συμπεριφορα...εκανα πολλες μαλακιες.

----------


## ironman

δεν με παιρνει να με κλεισον σε νοσοκομειο ειδικα τωρα απο χειμωνα το συζηταμε χαχαχ θελω να την παλεψω και να βελτιωθω οπως μπορω κοιταζω πισω και βλεπω οτι εχω εξελιχθει σε πραγματα εστω και αργα σε καποιους τομεις πρεπει να κερισω την αναβλητικοτητα και να τολμω κλεινοντας τα αυτια δεν πρεπει να ακουω τριτους ανθρωπους να μην επηρρεαζομαι απο λογια να κανω την δουλεια μου απλα εσυ πως το παλεψες στο νοσοκομειο με φαρμακα?

----------


## ironman

επεσα για υπνο ψιλονωρις χθες το βραδυ πεφτω σαν κουτσουρο ευτυχως απλα ανοιγω τα ματια νωρις σημερα χαλαρωσα και απο την στιγμη που τα ανοιξα χαλαρωσα τον εαυτο μου και κοιμηθηκα αλλη μια ωρα περιπου η πρωινη υπερενταη αρχισε να καταλαγιαζει πολλες φορες ευχομουν να εχω την μνημη του χρυσοψαρου απο την αλλη ειναι ανθρωπινο να κρατας ζωντανες τις ωραιες στιγμες αλλα τοσο ζωντανες??τεσπα εκανα το καθημερινο μου προγραμματακι ΔΕΝ ΑΝΕΒΑΛΛΑ πηρα την εταιρια και τους εκανα προταση για αυτο που ηθελα να τους δωσω στην αρχη ημουν ανετος καθως μιλαγα αλλα με εβαλαν στην αναμονη τρεις φορες για να με δωσουν στον αρμοδιο και εκει με επιασε ενα σφιξιμο τεσπα μου ειπαν οτι δεχονται να το παρουν πισω και να μου δωσουν λεφτα οχι τα λεφτα που προσδοκουσα αλλα λεφτα δεν θα μεινω ομως εδω θα απευθυνθω και σε εναν γνωστο μου μηπως μπορω να το σπρωξω με καλυτερα χρηματα η ουσια ειναι οτι μου απαντησαν θετικα και εχω μια βαση!!ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ μετα απο λιγο διεκδικησα πελατες απο το διπλα μαγαζι ηταν ετοιμοι να πανε αλλου και πεταχτηκα ορθιος και δηλωσα παρουσια προσποιουμενος οτι φτιαχνω καρεκλες ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ μπορει αυτα να σας φαινονται χαζα αλλα γενικα δεν ΤΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΥΤΑ ειδικα με ψυχολογια πεσμενη και τοτε εκανα την πρωτη θετικη σκεψη μετα απο καιρο αν βηματιζω με αυτο τον τροπο σιγουρα θα καταφερω να βελτιωθω σε πολλους τομεις

----------


## ironman

απογευματακι και νοιωθω καλουτσικα εχω ενα σχεδιο να ξεπερασω οσο μπορω την φοβια μου διαβαζω τα παντα αλλα παιρνω αντικρουομενες αποψεις πχ κοινωνικη φοβια λεει οταν ο αλλος βγαινει με παρεα και αρνειται να φαει εμενα η φοβια μου εχει να κανει με το πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι πχ νομιζω οτι καποιοι θα με κρινουν αρνητικα η θα με απορριψουν δεν ζοριζομαι να μπω σε ενα μαγαζι με κοσμο αλλα ζοριζομαι να ερθω σε επαφη με νεα ατομα και να πιασω κουβεντα το εχω κανει βεβαια αλλα πολλες φορες ημουν μαγκωμενος δεν ειναι ομως μονο τα αρνητικα ακομα και αν με επιβραβευσουν μπροστα σε αλλα ατομα παλι αμηχανα θα νοιωσω βεβαια αυτο δεν το εχω οπως το ειχα δουλευω και σε μαγαζι τρομαρα μου ενταξει χαμογελαω οσο μπορω αλλα θα ηθελα να ειμαι πιο αφοβος απεναντι σε ανθρωπους..τι αλλο...με τρομαζει ενας καυγας η μια δυνατη αγριεμενη φωνη δεν παραλυω βεβαια αλλα μπορει να σφιχτει το στομαχι ασυναισθητα και να ταραχτω ενας φιλος μου μου περιεγραψε μια φασαρια με αυτον και εναν αλλον και ανησυχησα εγω

----------


## ironman

σημερα νοιωθω αρχοντας δεν πολυ σκεφτομαι την πρωην μου φυσικα και την θελω ακομα σημερα εβγαλα ακρη με το πως ξεκινησε βιωματικα η κοινωνικη φοβια το ειχα ξεθαψει και παλιοτερα απο μεσα μου φυσικα δεν θα μπω σε λεπτομερειες εδω ποτε δεν ξερεις αλλωστε ποιος διαβαζει τι αλλα το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα τα καταγραψω λεπτομερως ολα πιστευω δεν ειναι ενα ειναι καμποσα που λιγο λιγο σε οδηγουν στην κοινωνικη φοβια στο λυκειο σιγουρα ημουν κοινωνιοφοβικος οπως και μεχρι το 2006 απλα δεν του εδινα βαση το 2007 εως σημερα σαφως και βελτιωθηκα εν μερη ημουν ψυχολογικα καλυτερα αλλα και παλι εκρυψα τα θεματα μου δεν τα θεραπευσα. στοχος ειναι να αποσαφηνισω οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα πως ξεκινησε το ολο θεμα γενικα τι μου δημιουργει φοβους κτλ κτλ ειναι στανταρ θεμα χαμηλης αυτοεκτιμησης απο εκει ξεκινανε ολα αυτα θα τα καταγραψω γιατι ισως χρειαστε να τα διαβασω και στον ψυχολογο σε περιπτωση που τον χρειαστω για να μην χανω χρονο

----------


## ironman

αυριο να παω να δω τι γινεται με το προτζεκτ θα βαλω το ξυπνητιρι στις 7 30 σημερα πολυ μειωμενο το αγχος μου γενικα ο τροπος που αναπνεω οταν καταλαβαινω οτι παω να αγχωθω με βοηθαει ειμαι αρκετα πιο ψυχραιμος ακομα και απο τοτε που υποτιθεται οτι ημουν καλα ελπιζω να συνεχισω ετσι και σε μερικους μηνες να ειμαι πολυ κουλ σε σχεση με πριν σε ενα χρονο απο τωρα θελω να ειμαι ατρομητος και να κανω αυτα που θελω και με φτιαχνουν να ζω με τα δικα μου θελω που εχω θαψει

----------


## ironman

πηγα σημερα ειδα τι παιζει στο προτζεκτ καλως βαινουν τα πραγματα ειναι το μονο βασικα που προχωραει απο την αλλη ειναι 11 ιουλιου και απο κοσμο σκατα τι καλοκαιρι ειναι αυτο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τιποτα δεν κινηται και αυτο δεν ειναι βασισμενο στην αρνητικοτητα μου σημερα ειμαι πιο προβληματισμενος για τν οικονομικη αβεβαιοτητα παρα για οτι δηποτε αλλο

----------


## ironman

σημερα το μεσημερι απαισια ονειρα γενικα βλεπω ασχημα ονειρα τελευταια ειδα να χτυπαω ενα τυπο που μιλησε ασχημα στη μανα μου στο ονειρο εντωμεταξυ ενοιωθα φοβο γιατι δεν ειμαι ο ανθρωπος που θα πλακωσει στο ξυλο καποιον και τα χερια μου στην αρχη ηταν λες και εχουν τσιμεντο για να τον χτυπησω κατεβαλλα τρελλη προσπαθεια οταν τον εβαλα κατω λυθηκαν τα χερια μου και τις εφαγε πιο γρηγορα τι να σημαινει αυτο αραγε?γενικα σημερα η μερα πολυ στραβη αναδουλεια κακες σκεψεις με τα οικονομικα φοβος μεγαλος φοβος θα μου πεις δεν εισαι ο μονος με την φοβια ζουν δεκα εκατομμυρια ελληνες καποιοι το πρωι μου ειπαν οτι εκανα ωραια κινηση με το προτζεκτ εβγαλαν και πορισμα ποσα θα βγαζω μωρε κατσε να δουμε τι θα γινει μεχρι τοτε. δεν ξερω σημερα με εχει φαει η αρνητικουρα αλλα καποια πραγματα ειναι και λογικα περα για περα καποιοι φοβοι αν πηγαινουμε καταδιαβολου μεσα στο καλοκαιρι σκεψου τι θα γινει το χειμωνα σκεφτομαι να πιασω 20 ατομα να τους λεω ελατε για καφε στο μαγαζι μου εχω μεγαλη αναγκη για το χειμωνα αν εχω 20 στανταρ καφεδες απο ατομα που δεν ειχα θα την παλεψω κουτσα κουτσα και θα μπορεσω να δουλεψω και καλυτερα με τον εαυτο μου.ο κλειος σφιγγει πολυ εχω πολυ αγχος και αυτη την στιγμη δεν σκεφτομαι τις αλλες φοβιες μου

----------


## ironman

κατι αλλο που εμαθα συμερα ειναι η αποφευκτικη διαταραχηηη αλλο μπελα στο κεφαλι μας βαλαμε γιατι απλα δεν φτανουμε στην ριζα που ειναι η χαμηλη αυτο εκτιμηση και ψαχνουμε παρακλαδια και ταμπελες διαρκως η αοφευκτικη διαταραχη ταιριαζει καλυτερα στο προφιλ μου αλλα κοινωνικη φοβια ειναι αυτο η κατι τετοιο

----------


## ironman

εφιαλτικη η σημερινη μερα χιλιες σκεψεις καναν κατοχη το μυαλο μου και δεν ειχαν να κανουν με τα εσωψυχα μου αλλα με ρεαλιστικους φοβους της ζωης. χωρις σταθερα πραγματα στη ζωη μας δεν μπορουμε να διορθωσουμε σχεδον τιποτα εχω τρομακτικο αγχος τωρα καταλαγιασε καπως

----------


## ironman

σημερα εκανα τις δουλειες μου τα παντα μου φαινονται γολγοθας οταν πρεπει να παρω μια αποφαση αλλα ευτυχως δεν αναβαλλω χθες η πρωην μου μου εστειλε ενα μηνυματακι ρε γαμωτο λες να την κολακευει που την θελω??μηπως με παιζει?δεν ξερω ξερω οτι απο τοτε που με αφησε ολα μου φαινονται μαυρα και τι δεν θα δινα για να γυρισει πισω φοβαμαι για το μελλον μου φαινεται πολυ σκοτεινο οπου σταθεις και οπου βρεθεις ακους απαισιοδοξια μερικες φορες σφιγγεται το στομαχι μου με ολα αυτα δεν πιστευω οτι μου γυρισε τοσο αναποδα τι να πω αν ειναι για καλο ενταξει αλλα πολυ φοβος και αβεβαιοτητα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω σου ειπα αυτο που εντοπισα να μη κανεις γυμνασια στους αλλους και να μη παιζεις με την υπομονη τους τελευταια εχεις βελτιωθει παντως.

----------


## ironman

οταν λες γυμνασια στους αλλους και μην παιζεις με την υπομονη τους που αναφερεσαι φιλε μου?

----------


## ironman

αυριο εχω να κανω τρια σημαντικα πραγματα ενα να παρω τηλεφωνο για να παω σε κατι που αφορα το προτζεκτ δυο να παρω τηλ να δωσω το οκ για να παρουν αυτο που θελω να πουλησω αλλοι μου λενε μην το πουλας παρε προσφορες κιαλλες το θεμα ειναι οτι εγω δεν μπορω να περιμενω πηρα σε αλλους τρεις και δεν πετυχα καλυτερη προσφορα αν δεν το δωσω σε αυτους το πουλακι πεταξε μετα και αυτο το πραγμα τωρα πρεπει να πουληθει το χειμωνα χαιρετα μου τον πλατανο 3 να παρω τηλ να κανονησω για μια εργασια που θα πρεπει να γινει για το προτζεκτ..τηλεφωνα για να μαθω για ψυχολογους καποιες λεπτομερειες μπορουν να περιμενουν..η πρωην μου θα ακουσει καμια κουβεντουλα κωλοτρωγεται να μου στελνει μηνυματακια απο την μια οταν δεν της γραφω κατι απο την αλλη μερικες φορες δινει αδιαφορες απαντησεις οταν απανταω σε κατι που με ρωταει μετα με μερικα φιλαρακια ο θεος να τα κανει φιλαρακια ξερουν οτι περναω δυσκολα και απο τοτε που δεν ειμαι καλα και το βλεπουν αποφευγουν να ερχονται σφυριζουν αδιαφορα κτλ να σημειωθει οτι δεν ειμαι μαρθα κλαψα και δεν τους λεω τιποτα για τα δικα μου αλλα τελικα ειναι ετσι στη ζωη η τα χεις ολα και αγαπη και νοιαξιμο και τα οποια φιλαρακια η τιποτα...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

βασικα δε σε κοροιδευουν οι αλλοι απλως επειδη καπια φαινονται λιγο αστεια ειδικα αυτο που ελεγες τις εφαγε πιο γρηγορα μπορει να χεις αυτη την εντυπωση αλλα κατα βαθος σε συμπαθουν.

----------


## ironman

αυτο που λεω τις εφαγε πιο γρηγορα ηταν ενα ονειρο τωρα αν με συμπαθουν δεν ξερω καποιοι μπορει να με συμπαθουν

----------


## ironman

επεσε παλι νυχτα εφαγα ενα με τζατζικι και ηπια μια λεμοναδα ειμαι χαλαρος αυριο σκεφτομαι οτι δεν πρεπει να αναβαλλω οσα ειπα πριν θα προσπαθησω να κοιμηθω τζετ αν δεν γραψει το ρολοι 8 δεν προκειται να ξεκωλησω απο το κρεβατι μου επιασα κουβεντουλα με μια υπαλληλο του τοπικου μαρκετ της αρεσει να μου μιλαει με κοιταει στα ματια εγω αποφευγω τα πολλα προσπαθω να μιλαω και να δειχνω λιγο χαρουμενος με τεραστια αποτυχια μου λειπει η φιλη μου μου λειπουν πολλα αλλα αν την ειχα θα ημουν αλλιως ειμαι στρεσαρισμενος αυριο μου φαινονται δυσκολα αυτα που θελω αλλα αν δεν τα κανω θα ειμαι χειροτερα και αυτο ειναι κινιτρο για να τα κανω πρωτα το ραντεβου μετα τα αλλα η μαλλον πρωτα το τηλ μετα το ραντεβου και τελος το αλλο τηλ ναι τα ιεραρχησα σωστα τωρα

----------


## ironman

ξυπνησα στρεσαρισμενος τερμα σκεφτομουν οτι να ναι παρολα αυτα σηκωθηκα απο το κρεβατι μετα τις οκτω οχι βεβαια οτι κοιμηθηκα μεχρι τοτε..εχω προσεξει τις χειροτερες σκεψεις μου τις κανω στο κρεβατι μου οταν σκεφτομαι σε γενικες γραμμες τι θα μου φερει αυτη η δυσκολη μερα..κατβηκα κατω εκανα το πρωτο απο τα τηλεφωνηματα μου ειπαν να παρω την δευτερα ξανα γιατι ελειπε το αφεντικο..επομενο στη λιστα ειναι να παω να δω τι θα κανω με το θεμα του προτζεκτ παρολο παντως που κινητοποιουμαι δεν βλεπω καμια μεγαλη ευχαριστηση ισως γιατι δεν λυνονται τα προβληματα μου η ισως επειδη δεν γυρναει η φιλη μου χαχα

----------


## ironman

αυτο που αρχιζει να με εκνευριζει ειναι οτι εχω χασει κιλα και εχω σωματικη αδυναμια

----------


## ironman

πηγα σημερα τραπεζα ρωτησα για ενα μηχανημα pos δεν αγχωθηκα τιποτα σπουδαιο στεναχωρημενος ημουν αλλα ηρεμος σχετικα μαλιστα εκανε και ενα λαθος και τον διορθωσα ειχα πολυ καλη συγκεντρωση παντως αυτα τα πραγματα δεν τα κοιταγα καθολου σχεδον πριν η τα ειχα παρατηρησει ελαχιστα τωρα παρατηρω την καθε μου αντιδραση σχεδον με τους ανθρωπους δεν θεωρω οτι ειναι σωστο αυτο τελικα σε κανει να εισαι λιγο ρομποτ πηγα και για το προτζεκτ μου τα ειπαν λιγο περιπλοκα δεν ξερω αν με συμφερει να το κανω γενικα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο αυτο θα μου γυρισει αναποδα μετα εχω παντως καποιες μερες να δω τι θα κανω κατα τα αλλα πολυ στρεσαρισμα

----------


## ironman

στρεσαρομαι τωρα για αν πρεπει να παρω το συγκεκριμενο ρισκο με το προτζεκτ οχι δεν κεφτομαι να το εγκαταλειψω απλα υπαρχει κατι το οποιο μπορει να ωφεληθω οικονομικα γιαυτο το προτζεκτ αλλα εχει καποιες παραμετρους που δεν ξερω αν θα τα καταφερω να ανταπεξελθω ρωταω τον εαυτο μου αν υψωνω εγω τοιχους εσκεμμενα η απαντηση που παιρνω ειναι οχι απλα φοβαμαι γιατι δεν εχω μια μικρη οικονομικη υποδομη που θα μου χρειαζοταν να ξεκινησω και καποια επιμερους πραγματα που χρειαζονται ωστε να εχω μετα την οικονομικη ωφελεια γιατι τι να κανω την οικονομικη ωφελεια που θα προκυψει μετα οταν θα εχω μπει μεσα ηδη σολο κλαρινο και θα με εχει φαει το αγχος μερα νυχτα. αν ειχα την υποδομη να ξεκινησω τα επιμερους θα εμπαινα μπουνια δεν εχω καποιον να με στηριξει αυτη την στιγμη στο οικονομικο σκελος αυτη ειναι η πικρη αληθεια.η πρωην μου επικοινωνει μαζι μου κανονικα μαλιστα εκανε νυξη για τηλεφωνο αλλα ειχα δουλεια δεν τα λεω εγω παντως εκεινη τα λεει

----------


## ironman

σημερα πηγα ειδα το προτζεκτ και ενοιωσα μια καποια ευχαριστηση που του δωσα ζωη που υπαρχει χαριν της ιδεας μου που δεν το ανεβαλλα οταν ηταν να το κανω το εκανα μετα σκεφτηκα την φιλη μου ποσο ενθαρρυντικη ηταν απο την συλληψη περσυ μεχρι την υλοποιηση του φετος και με επιασε μια στεναχωρια εκεινη την ωρα της μοναξιας που ειχα εκει παντως σε γενικες γραμμες παντου βρισκω αδιεξοδα περναω πολλες ωρες την μερα μοναχος μου χωρις φιλους μιλαω με οποιον βρω εστω για ενα γεια μια χαιρετουρα κατι τελοσπαντων τωρα σκεφτομαι οτι ποσοι ακομα θα ειναι στη θεση μου χωρισμενοι ισως και ακομα χειροτερα αποκομμενοι απο φιλους με παιδια κερατωμενοι προδωμενοι χιλια δυο

----------


## ironman

ειδα ενα ονειρο το απογευμα ειδα τον σταθη ψαλτη τον κωστα καρρα και μια γυναικα περιεργο.. ελεος θα ηθελα τωρα να παω διακοπες μονος μου να κοιμαμαι οποτε θελω να ξυπναω οποτε θελω αλλο ονειρο απο κει αυτο το καλοκαιρι ειναι οτι πιο ασχημο εχω βιωσει

----------


## ironman

σημερα εχω τρομερο αγχος και νοιωθω πολυ ευαισθητος δεν εχω διαθεση και νοιωθω μεγαλη αδυναμια καθησα εξω με εναν πελατη προσπαθουσα να ειμαι ευδιαθετος αλλα ημουν κουρασμενος δεν κοιμαμαι καλα δεν τρωω δεν γυμναζομαι αγχος αγχος αγχος θα προσπαθω να μην παω κοντρα στο αγχος οταν παρουσιαζεται και να κανω πραγματα οταν υποχωρει νοιωθω καλα μονο οταν παω για υπνο το βραδυ ειναι το γνωστο οποιος φοβαται παει και κοιμαται

----------


## ironman

σκατα και αποσκατα σημερα μαλωσα με την μανα μου για μια διχογνωμια που ειχαμε πανω σε κατι που επρεπε να ειχε κανει και απενεχοποιησε τον εαυτο της ως κατι μη σημαντικο σημαντικο ομως ηταν γιατι ειχε να κανει με καποιο οικονομικο οφελος και δεν μας τρεχουν απο τα μπατζακια αυτη την στιγμη η απαθεια της ομως με εξοργισε πραγματικα νοιωθω πολυ μονος ομως εχει και αυτη καποια δικαια γιατι της εχουν πεσει πολλα απο την αλλη ομως καποια πραγματα πρεπει να γινονται γιατι απο αυτα ζουμε πολλα ασχημα πραγματα σημερα πολλα ομως κακη διαθεση μοναξια ενας ανθρωπος να ακουμπησω πραγμτικα δεν υπαρχει ακομα και στην πρωην μου που μιλαμε δεν θελω να πω τιποτα δεν θελω να κλαφτω ουτε να φαινομαι αδυναμος τωρα που τα γραφω εδω σαν να ηρεμω καπως οπως και να χει πολυ αβεβαιοτητα αγχος και ανασφαλεια

----------


## ironman

ηρθαν δυο παιδια που ξερω λιγο αλλα μιλησαμε για πολλα πραγματα λες και ειμασταν για χρονια κολλητοι ενοιωσα καλυτερα παω για υπνο δεν ξερω πραγματικα τι εχω κοινωνικη φοβια αγχωδη διαταραχη καταθλιψη ολα μαζι?θελω να καταγραψω τους φοβους μου αλλα δεν θα τελειωσω ποτε δεν φοβαμαι πραγματα καταστασεις και σκεψεις φοβαμαι

----------


## ironman

σημερα ειχα μια πολυ καλη μερα ειχα αισιοδοξια εχω βρει ποια ειναι τα πραγματα που με χαλανε και τα δουλευω στο μυαλο μου σιγα σιγα σαφως δεν θα λυθουν σε μια μερα αλλα θα λυθουν οσο τα δουλευω στο μυαλο μου τοσο θα τα λυνω το θεμα ειναι οτι πρεπει να δινεις στον εαυτο σου χρονο αλλα απο την αλλη δεν πρεπει να σου γινουν και εμμονη και να τα σκεφτεαι ολη μερα τα δουλεψες οσο τα δουλεψες μετα τελος

----------


## ironman

σημερα δεν νοιωθω τιποτα δεν φοβαμαι τιποτα οσα ερθουν και οσα πανε προσπαθω να κοινωνικοποιουμαι οσο μπορω και το καταφερνω δουλευω στο μυαλο μου καποιες καταστασεις που με φοβιζουν και συντομα θα ειμαι ετοιμος τα πρωινα οταν ξυπναω οπως παντα αθλια αλλα παντα γενικα θυμαμαι τις πιο περιεργες σκεψεις και ανυσηχιες τοτε τις εκανα οταν ξυπναγα μια ζωη. δεχτηκα συγχαρητηρια για την ιδεα και υλοποιηση του προτζεκτ μου απο ατομο γνωστη του ειδους οχι μαλακιες μου βγαλε το καπελο και μου ειπε οτι θα ερθει να το δει και ο ιδιος προσωπικα και να με βοηθησει οπως μπορει απο την αλλη με ενα παλιο φιλο εξεταζουμε μια αλλη δουλιτσα για την ερχομενη ανοιξη ειδωμεν η πρωην μου με εψαχνε να δω που χαθηκα ΜΙΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ ΜΕΡΑ και τι κανω ε πως βεβαια να μην χασουμε τον υποτακτικο το σιγουρακι το δεδομενακι ειμαι αδυναμος ακομα αλλα θα δυναμωσω σε ολα οσο δουλευω τις αδυναμιες και τις γνωριζω καλυτερα τοσο θα γινομαι δυνατοτερος

----------


## ironman

μολις ηρθε ενας φιλος απο αθηνα τρελιακας το πρωτο πραγμα που μου ειπε ειναι πως αδυνατησα ετσι τον ζηλεψα με την καλη εννοια εχει την δουλιτσα του τωρα θα παει διακοπουλες απο δω απο κει μου ειπε τα νεα του σε μια φαση μου ειπε κατι για περσυ και ασυναισθητα μου ηρθε το μυαλο ποσο καλυτερα ημουν περσυ απο φετος ειχα μεν τα αγχη μου αλλα χωρις να ψυριζω πραγματα οπως τωρα μου δημιουργησε ενα ψιλονταουνιασμα

----------


## ironman

το βραδυ που περασε πολυ ασχημος υπνος και ανησυχια μεσα απο το μπανιο ακουγα θορυβους οχι της φαντασιας μου κατι με το τηλεφωνο του μπανιου το καλωδιο κουνιοταν δεν ξερω τι σκατα σημερα ειπα σε εναν φιλο οτι βιωνω εντονο αγχος για την αβεβαιοτητα και μου ειπε εσυ τουλαχιστον κανεις και πραγματα για το μελλον σου οτι μπορεις μου αρεσε που το ακουσα αυτο παρολη την ασχημη διαθεση μου..παντως εμενα σε αγχογονες κατατασεις το αγχος με χτυπαει στο στομαχι πηρα τηλεφωνο παλι αυτους που θα τους δωσω το μηχανημα που δεν χρησιμοποιω πηρα μια καλυτερη προφορα και μιλησα ψυχραιμα στο τηλ σε μια φαση μου ανεβασε τον τονο αυτος ο μαλακας λες και εχω ξανακανει εγω μεταπωληση και ξερω τι χρειαζεται μου λεει δεν σας κοροιδευουμε κυριε του λεω το γνωριζω κυριε αλλα δεν γνωριζω την διαδικασια γιαυτο ρωταω εντωμεταξυ ο τυπος φελλος τη μια ετσι τα ελεγε την αλλη αλλιως δεν πειραζει εμενα με ευνοει ολο που ειπε ενοιωσα οτι πετυχα κατι καλο αλλα δεν το χαρηκα και πολυ μετα πηγα ξαπλωσα λιγο για απογευμα και δεν μπορουσα να καλοκοιμηθω παλι σκεφτομουν διαφορα μηπως τελικα δινω πολυ σημασια και δεν θα επρεπε τοσο μηπως ομως απο την αλλη αν δεν δωσω σημασια σε οτι αντιμετωπιζω θα ειναι παλι ενας φαυλος κυκλος δηλαδη παλι επαναυπαυση και τα προβληματα να διαιωνιζονται τωρα απο την αλλη ξερω τι εχω αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα καταφερω να τα αντιμετωπισω μονος χωρις την βοηθεια ειδικου αν ειχα την κοπελα μου θα ημουν ετοιμος να φτασω μεχρι το τελος του κοσμου

----------


## ironman

ηρθε μια φιλη απο εξωτερικο στο μαγαζι και τα ειπαμε ποσο χαιρομαι πραγματικα αξιοθαυμαστη μια σταλια κοριτσακι δουλευε σαν σερβιτορα στην οικογενειακη επιχειρηση ειχε σπουδασει βεβαια και εκανε απο μια συγκυρια μια αιτηση σε μια μεγαλη πολυεθνικη στο εξωτερικο και την πηραν αρπαξε την ευκαιρια δεν φοβηθηκε καθολου τωρα εχει γυρισει ολο τον κοσμο με αυτη την δουλεια και κανει τις διακοπες της δευτερη φορα που ερχεται αυτη τη φορα μεσα σε ενα μηνα καποιοι θα πουν τυχερη ειχε ενα ενα μερος τυχη και πολυ τολμη ομως τιποτα δεν χαριζεται

----------


## ironman

εχει τυχει σε κανεναν απο εσας εκει που διαβαζει κατι και παει να βρει την λυση εκεινη την ωρα σε κατι που τον απασχολει πχ να λεει η αντιμετωπιση του ταδε αυτο που τον απασχολει τελοσπαντων,την ωρα που βρισκει την λυση να σηκωνεται και να μην την διαβαζει αμεσως αλλα να κανει διαφορα αλλα πραγματα εστω και για λιγο και μετα να πηγαινει να δει τι ειναι αυτη η λυση ειχατε ποτε τετοια συμπεριφορα?

----------


## ironman

σημερα μετα απο καιρο εβγαλα καποια νευρα δεν ξερω για καποιο λογο θεωρω οτι ειναι καλο απο την πλευρα μου κανω οτι μπορω καλυτερο σε θεματα κοινωνικοτητας πλεον προσπαθω να ειμαι με ολους ευγενικος οχι αδιαφορος η να αποφευγω ατομα που δεν γουσταρω η ενοιθα αβολα πλεον παω κατα πανω τους δεν ξερω αν αυτο βοηθαει καπου ειναι πολλες οι συμπεριφορες που πρεπει να αποβαλλω δεν θελω να κωλωνω σε τιποτα δεν ειναι κανεις ανωτερος μου και θελω και αλλα να κανω. σε γενικες γραμμες εχω αγχος και καποια ηπια καταθλιψη οταν δουλευω νοιωθω καλα εστω και αν δεν αποδιδω τοσο καλα θα αλλαξει πιστευω αυτο οταν εργαζομαι δεν εχω αγχος τωρα θα φαω ενα σουβλακι και παγωτο σοκολατα η σοκολατα λενε οτι κανει καλο στην καταθλιψουλα. αποφευγω την καφεινη και το αλκοολ

----------


## ironman

πρωι πρωι σημερα μιλησα με ενα γεροντακι 96 ετων πατημενα παρακαλω μιλαγαμε καμια ωρα χρονιααααα τον βλεπω να περνα μπροστα απο το σπιτι μου αλλα δεν του ειχα μιλησει ποτε τον ειδα σε ενα παγκακι να καθεται και καθησα να του πιασω κουβεντα μου ειπε και τι δεν μου ειπε ειναι και λιγο κουφος ο γεροντας και δεν ηταν ευκολη η συννενοηση οποτε τον αφηνα αυτον να κατευθυνει την κουβεντα οταν τελειωσε και μου ειπε αυτος ο ανθρωπος την ιστορια του μεσες ακρες εμεινα με το στομα ανοιχτο τι τον ειχε διωξει η γυναικα του απο το σπιτι οταν το εχτισε για να βαλει μεσα αλλον γκομενο το οικοπεδο ηταν της λεγαμενης την εθαψε παντως και ξαναμπηκε σπιτι ΔΙΚΑΙΩΣΗ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ και σε οποιον αρεσει την γυναικα του την ηξερα καλη κωλογρια τεσπα θεος σχωρεστη τι εξορια τον ειχαν στειλει τι περιθοριοποιηση μετα στον τοπο μας επειδη ηταν εξορια και απο δουλεια???ο ανθρωπος ειχαν λιωσει τα παιδια του αγροτης ηταν και ηξερε μονο απο δουλεια μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι ποτε δεν ειχε κανενα φιλο και γενικα παντα τον θυμαμαι μονο του και τωρα ζει μνος του και θαυμασα ρε παιδι μου με τι δυναμη ειναι προικισμενος αυτος ο ανθρωπος εντωμεταξυ τιγαρο και ποτο δεν ξερει τι θα πουν φαινομενικα φαινεται ενα μιζερο ανθρωπακι οι συγχωριανοι μου ειπε τον ειχαν στο περιθωριο επειδη δεν επινε και δεν κερναγε και δεν ηταν πολυ του καφενε απο αυτα που ακουσα αλλα τι μιζερο να πεις εναν ανθρωπο τοσο αφοβο???που περασε τα μαρτυρια του τανταλου και εφτασε να ζει 100 χρονια κοντα που τον διωξαν απο το σπιτι και πριν πεθανει ο γκομενος της γυναικαςτου του ζηταγε συγνωμη και αυτον το εθαψε μπαι δε γουει αυτο που μου κανε εντυπωση ομως πιο πολυ ηταν οτι δεν αγχωνοταν για τιποτα ουτε φοβοταν να μιλησει ουτε ηταν σκιαγμενος γιατι στην αρχη πιστεψα οτι θα εχει προβλημα συμπεριφορας οτι θα ηταν πολυ κλειστος λογω βιωματων. τιποτα απο αυτα. εμενα κατα την εξιστορηση με επιασε το στομαχι τα μισα να ειχα περασει θα ειχα κλειστει σε κανα ψυχιατρειο βασανα πολλα ο ανθρωπος και μοναξια μεγαλη και ομως .....ουτε ψυχιατρεια ουτε χαπια ουτε ψυχολογους και εμας μας κλανει να πουμε η καθε πατσαβουρα και πατσαβουρης η δεν εχουμε τοσους φιλους και νοιωθουμε οτι καταρεει το συμπαν ντραπηκα σημερα για λογαριασμο μου ελπιζω να μου γινει μαθημα το γεροντακι ειναι σχολη τον ρωτησα αν εχει αγχος του λεω ξερεις τι ειναι το αγχος? με κοιταει ναι μου λεει στεναχωρια οχι δεν εχω.. νομιζωμονο σε μια φαση εκει που ελεγε για την εξορια σκουπησε τα ματια του αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν δακρυσε φανταστικη σταση ζωης μπορει ο τυπος να μην ηταν γλετζες αλλα πιστευω ακραδαντα οτι δεν τον ενοιαζε εκανε αυτα που ηθελε οπως τα ηθελε

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> εχει τυχει σε κανεναν απο εσας εκει που διαβαζει κατι και παει να βρει την λυση εκεινη την ωρα σε κατι που τον απασχολει πχ να λεει η αντιμετωπιση του ταδε αυτο που τον απασχολει τελοσπαντων,την ωρα που βρισκει την λυση να σηκωνεται και να μην την διαβαζει αμεσως αλλα να κανει διαφορα αλλα πραγματα εστω και για λιγο και μετα να πηγαινει να δει τι ειναι αυτη η λυση ειχατε ποτε τετοια συμπεριφορα?


ναι αμε σιγα σιγα παω αλλα μετα...

----------


## ironman

σημερα το μεημερι ειδα ενα πολυ ευχαριστο ονειρο με ενα γκομενακι που με γουσταρε τρελλα και πανω που το ειχα στο μπαλαμουτι ξυπνησα μπορει να σας φαινεται χαζο που το αναφερω αλλα ηταν ενα πολυ ευχαριστο ονειρο μετα απο καιρο. διαβαζω διαφορα πραγματα γενικα διαβαζω για αυτοβελτιωση οτι μπορω κανω να την παλευω θετικα δεν κλεινομαι καθολου και προσπαθω να κανω πραγματα που θα με κανουν να νοιωσω καλυτερα αποφευγω να ψυριζω ξανα και ξανα αν πασχω απο κατι εχω εντωπισει καποια θεματα και τα δουλευω μονα τους.. μιλαω σε νεους σε γερους στους παντες τους χαμογελαω εχω γινει πρεζακιας της επικοινωνιας οσο μπορω τωρα κοροιδευω δεν κοροιδευω θα δειξει παντως μου λειπει ακομα η γκομενα μου και οταν σκεφτομαι ποσο ομορφα ειμασταν χαλιεμαι γυναικα προς το παρον ουτε που θελω να βλεπω ουτε να σχετιστω πρεπει να ξεκινησω λιγη γυμναστικη που μου αρεσε πολυ αυτο που με κανει να σκεφτομαι αποτρεπτικα ειναι οτι εδω ο κοσμος χανεται την γυμναστικη θα σκεφτομαι?δηλαδησκεφτομαι την οποια ευχαριστηση σαν αποφυγη απο τα προβληματα σαν να τα βαζω πισω παλι και αυτο δεν ειναι καλο ειναι φαυλος κυκλος

----------


## ironman

τελικα η ψυχολογια ειναι μεγαλο πραγμα πχ σημερα μου εστειλε μια καλημερα η πρωην μου οχι οτι δεν στελνει γενικα αλλα σου ανεβαζει την διαθεση στο δευτερολεπτο απο εκει που μπορει να εχεις ασχημη μερα αρα τα βλεπω ολα μαυρα μονο και μονο απο τον χωρισμο και μεγαλοποιω τα παντα απο εκει και περα σαφως και υπαρχουν θεματα που δεν λυνονται απο την μια μερα στην αλλη θελουν δουλεια. πιασαμε λιγο κουβεντα και συνεβει το απιστευτο την εμψυχωνα εγω για καποια θεματα παρα αυτη οπως εκανε συνηθως δεν ξερω τι γινεται αλλα σαφως και βιωνω αλλαγες μερα με τη μερα αλλαγες που σε μερικους μηνες θα με κανουν να ειμαι μερικα κλικ παραπανο εχω στοχους να μπορω να ανταπεξερχομαι σε διαφορες προκλησεις η ζωη μου θα βελτιωθει κομματι κομματι σε ολους τους τομεις

----------


## ironman

ρε γαμωτο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω εχω αγανακτησει εκει που παω λιγο να αναθαρησω να πω οτι θα το παλεψω οσο μπορω υμβαινουν πραγματα λες και ολο το συμπαν εχει συνομωτησει να συμβουν σε εμενα και εγω να τα βλεπω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι σταυρο κουβαλαω δηλαδη λιγη χαρα να μην μου ερθει απο πουθενα?και στη δουλεια να συμβαινουν τοσο ακυρα και ατυχη περιστατικα που να με ριχνουν ακομα παραπανω δηλαδη τι στο καλο ρε γαμωτο τοσο πολυ γκινια δεν υποφερονται καποια πραγματα δηλαδη τοση μαζεμενη γκαντεμια δεν ειχα ποτε μου δεν ειναι οτι δεν εχω δυναμεις ειναι οτι οτι και να κανω με πηδαει και βλεπω η μου συμβαινουν πραγματα που με χαλανε ρε γαμωτο να κλεισω τα ματια??δεν μπορω δεν γινεται να παω κοντρα στο απροοπτο??δεν γινεται μπορει να μεγαλοποιω καταστασεις αλλα γινονται αυτα που βλεπω και ας τα μεγαλοποιω αμα πια μου χει βγει το λαδι τι να πω να κανω ευχελαιο???

----------


## ironman

οι κοινωνικες μου δεξιοτητες εχουν φτασει σε ενα καλο επιπεδο κοιταω στα ματια πλεον τους παντες με πανε δεν με πανε δεν αποφευγω κανεναν ολα αυτα σε ενα μηνα φαντασου σε ενα χρονο δεν λεω οτι ειμαι και ο λαρρυ κινγκ ακομα νοιωθω λιγο αβολα μιλαω χαιρεταω δεν αποφευγω σε ενα χρονο δηλαδη πιστευω θα ειμαι αλλο λεβελ βλεπουν πολλοι την διαφορα και εχει φτασει και στα αυτια μου οτι εχω αλλαξει

----------


## ironman

κοιταγα σημερα μια μεθοδο που χτυπας με τις ακρες των δαχτυλων διαφορα σημεια στο προσωπο ου και λυθηκα στο γελιο ηταν εκει που πραγματικα ειπα ποσοι ανθρωποι που νοιωθουν απελπισμενοι πιανονται απο κατι τετοιες τσαρλατανιες και χτυπιουνται κατω απο τις μασχαλες σαν τις μαιμουδες και πρεπει να λενε μαλιστα και τα λογια τα μαγικα χαχαχαχαχαχαχ πραγματικα μου φανηκε αστειο μετα εβλεπα κατι αλλους τυπους λαιφ κοουτς τους λενε σε κοουτσαρουν να ζεις πιστευω ισως αν εχεις καποιο στοχο μπορουν να βοηθησουν τι να πω να σε ξεμπλοκαρουν ας πουμε πολυ πιο πιστευτοι απο τους τσαρλατανους που πιθικιζουν με τα σημεια βελονισμου

----------


## ironman

αγορι μου μου λεει σημερα ενας εισαι πολυ καλα σε βλεπω πολυ καλυτερα απο παλια μεινε οπως εισαι παλια σαν να σε απασχολουσε κατι να μεινεις ετσι!!χαχαχ με δουλευουν ρε φιλε?πιστευω επειδη σκεφτομαι τα δικα μου ειμαι πιο πραος και πιο φοβισμενος και ισως αυτο να του αρεσε δεν ειμαι τοο νευρικος και αποτομος οπως πριν λιγο καιρο κατα τα αλλα μπορει να κανω προσπαθειες για πεισσοτερη κοινονικοποιηση αλλα δεν γινεται να μην φαινεται πως στεναχωριεμαι η πρωην μου χθες μου εδειχνε αρκετο ενδιαφερον που ειμαι τι κανω πως περναω ηθελε να μαθει πως πανε οι δουλειες μου και το μονο που ηθελα ηταν να της πω ποσο την θελω πως οταν υπαρχει καλη θεληση ολα γινονται οπως και να χει ελω να πιστευω πως ολα αυτα θα με οδηγησουν σε αλλαγες προς το καλυτερο τετοιο καλοκαιρι να μην μου ξαναρθει ευχομαι ουτε σε μενα ουτε σε κανεναν

----------


## ironman

τελειωσα την δουλεια και πραγματικα απορω πως ανταπεξηλθα σε μια πιεστικη μερα χωρις να ειμαι στα πανω μου πιστευα οτι θα καταρευσω αλλα ημουν αρκετα συγκενρωμενος και ψυχραιμος ε λοιπον μπραβο μου

----------


## ironman

το ερωτημα ολων των φοβων ειναι αν θα μπορεσω να τα καταφερω στη ζωη η δεν θα μπορεσω να τα καταφερω πχ φοβαμαι την μοναξια δεν θα μπορεσω να τα καταφερω αν μεινω μονος η φοβαμαι την αλλαγη δεν θα μπορεσω να τα καταφερω φοβαμαι να δεσμευτω δεν θα μπορεσω να τα καταφερω φοβος αποτυχιας απορριψης

----------


## ironman

εβαλα ενα τραγουδακι με υποννοουμενο και σημασια και η μονη που εκανε λαικ ηταν η πρωην μου λοιπον κατι πιστευω εχει μεσα της τωρα τι ειναι αυτο πρεπει να το μαθω και αν θελει να δει ποσο πολυ την θελω?να κανω κινηση και φαω χυλοπιτα θα πεσω πολυ οποτε δεν το κανω πρεπει να δω και αλλα στοιχεια να το σιγουρεψω παντως η αληθεια ειναι οτι δειχνει ενα ενδιαφερον για εμενα

----------


## ironman

σημερα ειχα μια πολυ πολυ περιεργη και ισως την πιο περιεργη της ζωης μου απο κοντραστ συναισθηματων η μερα ξεκινησε τρελλα γουρικα εγινε ψυχοφθορα εγινε πολυ ασχημη και στο τελος τοσο ελπιδοφορα που αναλογα πως θα το χειριστω μπορει να αποδειχτει και ενας πραγματικος θριαμβος ανεξιστορησω πως την βιωσα στο μυαλο μου θα καταλαβετε αλλα δεν θα το κανω για ευνοητους λογους μπορει καποιος να δει κατι

----------


## masterridley

Αυτό το πράγμα που η πρώην σου νοιάζεται για το πώς περνά η μέρα σου είναι πολύ περίεργο πάντως. Ρε δεν τα ξαναφτιάχνετε να νιώσετε και οι δυό καλύτερα;

----------


## John11

> οχι ισως ειναι σιγουρακι αυτο η προκληση ειναι να μπορω να σταθω μονος μου και να ειμαι αυτονομος να μην με τρομαζει τιποτα η να με τρομαζουν αυτα που πρεπει οχι αυτα που δεν πρεπει και να αγαπησω τον εαυτο μου ειναι επισης σημαντικο να μπορω να ειμαι χαρουμενος με απλα πραγματακια και να μην εχω την αισθηση οτι μου λειπουν τα παντα


Κατάλαβα στη ζωή μου, με μεγάλη δυσκολία και κόπο τι περίπου φταίει για μια τέτοια κατάσταση που περιγράφεις στο θέμα. Είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντικό να έχουμε γύρω μας ανθρώπους που να μας κάνουν να αισθανόμαστε καλά. Η αυτεπεποίθηση, έχω την εντύπωση, δεν μπορεί να αποκτηθεί από εμάς τους ίδιους, είναι το αποτέλεσμα της θετικής αντίδρασης των άλλων προς εμάς. Νομίζω περισσότερο πρέπει να εστιάσεις σε αυτό παρά να προσπαθείς να πετύχεις κάτι ή κάποια πράγματα. Είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντική η στάση των άλλων προς εμάς. Δεν είναι κάτι που το βλέπουμε και το καταλαβαίνουμε εύκολα και γι' αυτό δεν του δίνουμε σημασία, παρόλο που είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντικό. Μπορεί κάποιος να φαίνεται σωστός προς εμάς αλλά στην ουσία να μην είναι. 
Ακούω πολλούς ανθρώπους να λένε "να αγαπήσω τον εαυτό μου". Νομίζω ότι αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει. Οι άλλοι μας νοιάζονται, και τότε μπορούμε να είμαστε καλύτερα. Παράκληση, πρόσεξέ το αυτό.
Και λες ότι χώρισες με τη φίλη σου. Αν ένιωθες καλύτερα μάλλον δεν έκανες σωστά. Χρειαζόμαστε τους σωστούς ανθρώπους γύρω μας.

----------

